# Kenwood DNX-9140 Thread



## hammer32

These have recently started to ship, so based on Daggar's excellent thread for the 6140 series , Here is the Kenwood DNX-9140 thread. As these units are very similar, if you can't find the info you're looking for here, the 6140 and 7140 threads should be of great value.


Please post all your tips, tricks, how-to's, easter eggs, successes, and failures in this thread.

Kenwood's DNX9140 Product Page 
Kenwood DNX9140 User Manual 

*Description:*










*General Features*


2-DIN Chassis: The Kenwood eXcelon DNX9140 has a 2-DIN chassis (also known as "Double DIN" or size DD), and will fit in many vehicles with a large dash opening. Unlike many in-dash monitors, there is no hideaway box; all the inputs and outputs are included within the unit's chassis. The unit can be ISO-mounted using factory brackets, or Euro-mounted using the supplied mounting sleeve. As always, please check the Crutchfield Vehicle Selector to verify fit with your vehicle.


Motorized Touchscreen Display: The Kenwood eXcelon DNX9140 features a motorized 6.98" wide, 16:9 touchscreen display with a TFT active matrix system. The screen contains 1,152,000 total pixels (800H x 480V x RGB). This unit has touch screen controls with interactive video graphics, making menu navigation easy. The monitor electronically slides down for loading or ejecting a disc. It also has a 7-step adjustable viewing angle, including a reversible-tilt angle. This unit has touch screen controls with interactive video graphics, making menu navigation easy. The screen is non-glare and smudge-resistant.


Selectable Screen Viewing Modes: You can choose from the following screen modes for DVD, Video, iPod, USB and Rear-camera playback.


Normal: displays 16:9 widescreen format pictures that fill the entire screen width, and 4:3 (conventional TV) pictures display with black bars on either side

Full: expands 4:3 pictures horizontally to fill the entire width of the screen, distorting the picture slightly but retaining full image height

Justify: expands 4:3 pictures horizontally only at the edges

Zoom: expands 4:3 pictures both horizontally and vertically, filling the screen without distorting the picture but cutting off the top and bottom edges

Picture Adjustments: You can adjust the picture of the monitor by adjusting the brightness, contrast, or black-level.


Custom Backgrounds: You can download still images for use as the unit's background from a connected USB thumbdrive.


Front Panel Controls With Changeable Illumination: In addition to the unit's touch-screen controls, the DNX9140 features often used hard-keyed controls along the bottom of the LCD screen's frame for added convenience. You can adjust the headunit's screen and button illumination from the following preset colors - Blue, Purple, Sky Blue, Aqua Blue, Yellow, Green, Amber, Red, Pink, White or Scan (Scans through all preset colors). You can also select three custom user colors that are adjusted between Red, Green, and Blue values from 0-31 each.


Voice Control: The Kenwood eXcelon DNX9140 is equipped with an Automatic Speech Recognition function which allows you to operate certain functions of this unit and connected devices with your voice, using the supplied external microphone and external "talk" button. You can select Sources, operate Bluetooth and Navigation functions, as well as control audio/video search and playback functions from CD, DVD, Satellite or HD Radio, and iPod. The supported languages are US English, UK English, French, German, Dutch, Italian, and Spanish.


Remote Control: The Kenwood eXcelon DNX9140 comes with an IR wireless remote control which can be used to operate all the functions of the multimedia headunit wirelessly (except for monitor open/close and disc eject). A slide switch allows you to switch between the control modes for the built-in DVD/CD player, external video source, external audio source and Navigation.


Security Code: You may program the unit with a 4 digit security code. Once the unit has been programmed with a security code, the code must be entered to use the unit after it has been disconnected from power.


Dual Zone Capability: The unit's dual zone control allows you to independently set the source for the front and rear channels. You can set the front channels to Tuner, Sirius, XM, DVD, Video, USB, iPod, Bluetooth, TV, Navigation or Standby. You can se the rear channels to DVD, Video, iPod, USB, TV, or Off. You can adjust the volume of the 2nd Zone independently from 0 to 35.


Dimmer: The dimmer function will dim this unit's display automatically when the vehicle light switch is turned On when you connect orange/white Illumination wire of this player's harness.

*Built-In Navigation*


Navigation: With built-in Garmin navigation technology and NAVTEQ mapping software (City Navigator North America NT 2009), the Kenwood DNX9140 features on-screen maps of the United States, Canada and Puerto Rico which includes over 6 million Points of Interest. You can follow calculated on-screen routes to your destination using the headunit's built-in navigation software. As you travel, the DNX9140's navigation system guides you to your destination with voice prompts, arrows, and directions along the top of the map. If you happen to depart from your original route, the internal navigation system recalculates the route and provides new route instructions. Your route is marked with a highlighted line and an arrow, while your destination is marked with a checkered flag.


SiRF Star III: The SiRF Star III GPS chipset is so sensitive that it's forgiving of less than optimal antenna placement, giving you additional placement options.


GPS Antenna: The eXcelon DNX9140 comes supplied with a GPS antenna that features a magnetic base and an attached 16.5' cable terminated by a proprietary plug which connects to GPS-ANT input on the back of the headunit. The unit also comes supplied with a self-adhesive magnetic base if you are having trouble finding a flat metal surface to mount the antenna.


Text-To-Speech Voice Prompts: The unit's text-to-speech voices "read and speak" the same words that are displayed on the unit's screens. The voices have an extensive vocabulary and they pronounce the street names as you approach turns. The DNX9140 also features pre-recorded voices, which have a limited vocabulary and do not speak names of locations or streets. Voice prompts are available in English, Spanish or French.


Voice Recognition: The eXcelon DNX9140 features Voice Recognition which allows you to operate certain functions of the unit's navigation system via specific voice commands. You can use the speech recognition feature to find destinations, select options, and perform other navigation functions. The unit's speech recognition function uses four search methods; you can speak any text on the screen, speak shortcut commands, speak the names of popular places, or speak an address.


Picture-In-Picture Function: The PIP function allows two screens (the navigation and source screen) to be displayed together on the unit's LCD monitor so you can view both simultaneously.


Map Detail: The eXcelon DNX9140 allows you to adjust the amount of detail shown on the map. Displaying more detail causes the map to redraw your route slower. You can also choose to adjust the other following map settings.


Orientation: Changes the perspective of the map from 2D North-Up (displays the map in 2 dimensions with North at the top), 2D Track-Up (displays the map in 2 dimensions with your direction of travel at the top of the screen), 3D Track-Up (displays the map in 3 dimensions with your direction of travel at the top of screen).

Color Mode: Select between Day (for a bright background), Night (for a black background) or Auto (to automatically switch between the two.

Navigation Settings: The DNX9140 features the following Navigation Settings to help calculate your route.


Vehicle: Specifies what vehicle you are driving; you can choose from various vehicle icons

Preference: Selects the preference for your calculation between Faster Time, Shorter Distance or Off Road.

Avoidance Setup: This feature allows you to enter specific areas and roads to avoid in your routes. You can choose to avoid U-turns, Highways, Toll Roads, Traffic, Ferries, Carpool Lanes, and Unpaved Roads.

Find Locations and Routes: The unit's "Where To?" menu screen offers the following features to help you find your destination.


Browse Map: Allows you to search for a destination by touching and dragging the map.

Go Home: Store one home location to allow you to calculate a route home from any current location

Address: Input your destination address by house number, street, and city.

Cities: Allows you to search by city's name.

Intersection: Allows you to search where to streets intersect.

Routes: Allows you to select from previously created routes.

Coordinates: Allows you to search your destination by longitude and latitude values.

Phone Number: Allows you to search your destination by enter the place's phone number.

Favorites: Store a destination as a Favorite in advance, then easily select it as your new destination or insert it as point along your route.

Recent Finds: Choose from one of your 50 most recent destinations or waypoints.

Points-of-Interests: Allows you to search for over 6-millions points of interest in the following categories: Food and Drink, Lodging, Fuel, ATM/Bank, Shopping, Attractions, Recreation, Entertainments, Transportation, Hospital, Auto Services, Community, Other or Search All. The "Spell Name" feature allows you to enter a point of interest by name.

Extras: You can manually load custom points of interest (POI) databases, available from various companies on the Internet. Some custom POI databases contain alert information for points such as safety cameras and school zones. The navigation system can notify you when you approach one of these points (Proximity Alert). You can download the custom POIs onto a SD-card, CD-R, or DVD-/+R, which can then be loaded into the unit's SD-card slot or disc-slot.

Search Modes: You can search for locations in a different areas, such as a different city, near your destination or near your current route. You can choose to the following search modes - Near Here, Near Other City, Near Current Route, Near Current Road, Near Destination, and Near Recent Finds.


Turn-List: The unit's Turn List displays a list of turn-by-turn instructions of your entire route as well a arrival information.


Next Turn Page: When you are navigating a route, the Next Turn pages shows the turn on the map and the distance and time left before your each the turn.


Multiple Destination Routing: You can add intermediate destination points to your routes as you create it. You can also add points to your route after its been created when you go to edit the route. You can program up to 500 waypoints for long trips.


Auto Rerouting: The unit will automatically reroute your destination if you veer away from the previously calculated route.


Detour: You can have the unit detour around your current route to your destination.


Trip Log: The Trip Log displays a log of your travels.


Trip Computer: The trip computer shows current speed, current direction, distance to destination, total distance traveled, average speed (including stopped time), average speed while moving, maximum speed, total trip time, total moving time, and stopped time. You can reset just the maximum speed or reset the entire trip computer at once.


MSN Direct Ready: Using an optional MSN Direct Receiver (Kenwood KNA-M100, sold separately), the Kenwood DNX9140 can get on-screen up-to-date traffic, current gas prices, weather, flight status, news, stocks, local events, and movie information. You can also use this information for GPS routing. MSN Direct provides this local information for a large number of metropolitan areas. A MSN Direct subscription agreement is required for service. Go to MSNdirect.com for information about these services in your area.


FM Traffic Ready: Using an optional FM Traffic Receiver (Kenwood GTM10, sold separately), the navigation system can receive, use and display traffic information. When a traffic message is received, you can see the event on the map and change your route to avoid the traffic incident. TMC data is available in a fast-growing number of cities throughout North America and gives prompt, accurate notification of accidents, road construction, police, or emergency action, etc. - so you can visually monitor traffic flow and, if necessary, avoid traffic tie-ups. The on-screen map page of the DNX9140 displays a "diamond icon" when there is a traffic event of medium severity or high severity on your current route or on the road you are driving. If you press this icon, the DNX9140 will create a detour route for you (if applicable) so you can avoid the traffic event. The optional FM Traffic Receiver plugs into the unit's rear panel mini-USB input.


Note: Traffic services are available only in select cities where coverage exists. A subscription is required to enable traffic capability.


Safe Mode: Safe Mode disables all navigation system functions when the vehicle's parking break is disengaged, that require significant operator attention and could become a distraction while driving.


GPS Info Page: The GPS Info Page displays which satellites you are receiving, and the satellite signal strength.


Multi-Language Display: The DNX9140's on-screen menu supports 16 different languages to choose from, including - English, Spanish, French and German.


Software/Map Data Updates: To update this navigation system's software, you must have either a Secure Digital (SD) card and SD-card reader, or DVD writer and writable DVD media, along with an internet connection. To update the unit's navigation software go to Garmin.com/kenwood . This navigation system will provide periodic notification at startup when the preloaded maps are considered out of date. You can purchase an SD-card or DVD of updated map data from Garmin at Garmin.com/kenwood .


Note: The DNX9140's SD-card slot is located behind the unit's front-panel (hold the eject button for more than 1-second to access the SD-card slot). The SD-card slot can only be used for software and map updates.

*Disc Playback Features*


Compatible Discs: The Kenwood DNX9140 supports playback of DVD-Video, DVD-R/RW, DVD+R/RW, DVD-/+R DL, CD-Audio, CD-R/RW, CD-ROM, DTS-CD, and VCD discs.


AAC/MP3/WMA Playback: This unit can play AAC (16-320 kbps), MP3 (16-320 kbps) and WMA (48-192 kbps) files recorded on CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW and DVD+/-R/W discs in ISO9660 Level 1/Level 2, Joliet, Romeo and Long file name formats. Each disc should have a maximum of 8 directory levels, 254 folders per disc, and 255 files per folder (512 maximum number of files and folders). During MP3/WMA playback, the unit displays any recorded ID3 Tag information.


JPEG/MPEG/DivX Playback: In addition to MP3/WMA/AAC discs, this unit can play CD-R/RW and DVD+/-R/W discs with JPEG (8192 x 7680) still image files. The unit also supports MPEG1 (352 x 240, 362 x 288) and MPEG2 (720 x 480, 720 x 576) NTSC video formats recorded onto DVD+/-R/W discs. In addition, this unit supports DivX video content recorded onto CD-R/RW and DVD+/-R/W discs.


CD Read Setting: If there is a problem with the CD player reading a disc with a special format, you can switch to a second CD Read setting which "forces" the player to read the disc. CD Read setting 1 is for normal CDs and MP3/WMA discs, while CD Read setting 2 cannot read MP3/WMA/AAC discs or VCD.


Link Search: You can search for another song of the currently selected artist during music playback.


DVD Display Setup: You can setup the monitor to display a 16:9, 4:3 Letter-Box, or 4:3 Pan&Scan aspect ratio when viewing a DVD disc.


Control Screens: During DVD playback, you can control certain operations simply by touching an area of the screen. You can touch the left one-third of the screen to start the current chapter over, or the right one-third of the screen to skip to the next chapter. Pressing the top center of the screen activates the DVD Disc Menu control buttons, while pressing the bottom center briefly displays the information screen. For VCD playback, the top center is the Zoom control area.


Direct Search: By entering its number with the optional remote (KNA-RCDV330, sold separately) you can directly access title, chapter, time, track, channel, or frequency.


Video Display Adjustments: During playback of a video or still image you can reverse the picture horizontally and rotate the picture clockwise or counter-clockwise.


Zoom: The DNX9140 features a 4 level zoom (2x, 3x, 4x, or off) when playing back video and still images.


Parental Control: Parental Control allows you to restrict DVD playback according to a predetermined level. You can select a parental control rating from 0-8, which is protected by a 4-digit password.

*Tuner Features*


CR-2 Tuner: The DNX9140 uses Kenwood's CR-2 tuner provides high signal strength for clear radio reception. The tuner features the Clean Reception System Circuit (CRSC) for improved rejection of distortion due to multi-path. You can choose one of three tuning modes: Auto 1 (seek tuning), Auto 2 (cycles through and tunes the selected band's preset stations only with each button press), or Manual.


Radio Data System (RDS): The unit's tuner features RDS (Radio Data System). RDS is a service used by some radio stations to transmit data outside of normal radio broadcast signals. When an RDS station is received, you can immediately find out what kind of data is being transmitted by looking at the program service name which appears in the display after the frequency. RDS features an emergency transmission function which interrupts regular programming to broadcast an emergency announcement (such as a tornado or severe storm). There is also a switchable Traffic Information function, which will automatically tune a traffic bulletin when it is broadcast, even when you're not listening to the radio.


Station Name Preset (SNPS): This feature allows you to assign names to radio stations. Up to 24 AM and FM stations can be named. Each name can be up to 16 characters in length. The Preset Select menu will display the six presets in each band either by name or frequency.

*Audio Features*


24-Bit D-A Converter: For superb quality audio playback from DVDs, CDs, and USB media, the DNX9140 is equipped with a 24-bit digital-to-analog converter.


Dolby Digital/DTS/Pro-Logic II: The DNX9140 supports playback of Dolby Digital and DTS DVD discs via the unit's 5.1ch preamp outputs (stereo-Front, stereo-Rear, mono-Center, and stereo-Sub). The headunit also supports Dolby Pro Logic II (Movie, Music, Matrix, Bypass, Bypass+Center) for non-digital surround formatted discs. During Dolby Pro Logic II you can make the following adjustments.


Dimension: sets the surround position by adjusting the front and rear volume balance

Center Width: sets the vocal image position by adjusting the right and left vocal volume level

Panorama: assigns front left and right signals to surround channels for wider sound.

SRS WOW HD: The DNX8140 is equipped with SRS WOW HD, a technology developed by SRS (Sound Retrieval Systems) Labs, which restores the loss that occurs to compressed audio delivered over the Internet and broadcast media, and reduces the hollow-sounding effects caused by smaller speakers. SRS WOW HD incorporates other SRS technologies such as TruBass, Focus, and SRS 3D for improving the sound of CDs and radio. You can select a WOW HD effect level (Low, Mid, High), each with a specific value for TruBass, Focus, and SRS 3D. You can also set your own values and store them under the WOW User memory.


TruBass: adjusts the vertical position of the speaker and sound image by virtual adjustment

Focus: assists the playback of the super bass sound

SRS 3D: makes a natural 3D sound field (you cannot se SRS 3D in tuner source)

DSP (Digital Signal Processing): In order to optimize the sound quality, you can use the unit's Digital Signal Processing to set the type of vehicle, speaker sizes, distances and x-over points. The DSP settings include the following:


Cabin Setting: Choose from Compact, Full Size Car, Wagon, Mini Van , Mini Van, SUV, Mini Van Long, or Off

Position Control: For a better sound-stage you can select your optimal listening position. You can choose from All, Front Left, Front Right or Front. You can also select to manually fine tune the sound stage by selecting the distance for each individual speaker in the vehicle compared to your listening position.

Speaker Location: You can set the location of your vehicle's Front and Rear speakers.

Front: Choose from Door, On Dash, or Under Dash

Rear: Choose from Door, Rear Deck, 2nd Row, or 3rd Row

Speaker Size: You can select the speaker size for your Front and Rear speakers, as well as your subwoofer.

Center: Choose from 6-1/2", 5", 4", 2", or None

Front: Choose from 6-1/2", 6-3/4", 7", 4"x6", 5"x7", 6"x8", 6"x9", 7"x10", OEM, 4", or 5"

Tweeter: Select either None or Use

Rear: Choose from 6-1/2", 6-3/4", 7", 4"x6", 5"x7", 6"x8", 6"x9", 7"x10", OEM, 4", or 5"

Subwoofer: Select from 10", 12", 15", None, 6-1/2" or 8"

Channel Level: You can adjust the volume level (-10 to +10dB) for each speaker (Center, Left-Front, Right-Front, Left-Rear, Right-Rear, and Subwoofer).

Digital Time Alignment (DTA): Choose from 0.00 to 20.3 feet for the Front pair of speakers, Rear pair of speakers and Subwoofer distances in reference to the distance between your listening positioning and the locations of the particular speakers. You can set the Center speaker from 0.00 to 11.3 feet.

X'Over: The headunit features independent Front and Rear high-pass crossovers as well as a subwoofer low-pass crossover.

Front High Pass Filter: Select between 30, 40, 50, 60, 70, 80 ,90, 100, 120, 150, 180, 220, or 250 Hz at a slope of -12, -18, or -24 dB per octave; you can also select full-range

Rear High Pass Filter: Select between 30, 40, 50, 60, 70, 80, 90, 100, 120, 150, 180, 220, or 250 Hz at a slope of -12, -18, or -24 dB per octave; you can also select full-range

Subwoofer Low Pass Filter: Select between 30, 40, 50, 60, 70, 80, 90, 100, 120, 150, 180, 220, or 250 Hz at a slope of -12, -18, or -24 dB per octave; you can also select full-range

Subwoofer Phase: Choose either Normal or Reverse

Note: You can choose to bypass the headunit's DSP feature.


Equalizer Control: Equalizer Control allows you to use one of the System Q presets, or set your own custom settings for the front and back speakers independently, using the 13-band Equalizer. The EQ adjustments are as follows:


System Q Presets: You can select from Natural, Rock, Pops, Easy, Top 40, Jazz, Game, iPod, or User.

Equalizer Settings: Individual 13-Band frequency adjustment (-9 to +9dB) for Front, Rear and Center using the following frequencies - 62.5Hz, 100,Hz, 160Hz, 160Hz, 250Hz, 400Hz, 630Hz, 1kHz, 1.6kHz, 2.5kHz, 4kHz, 6.3kHz, 10kHz, and 16kHz

Volume Offset Control: The level of each source may be independently adjusted to prevent radical leaps in output volume when switching from one source to another. The available settings range from -15 to 0.


Dynamic Range: The dynamic range can be adjusted by selecting either Normal, Wide or Dialog. Dialog makes the total sound volume become larger as compared with Wide and Normal, allowing you to listen to the movie's dialogue more clearly. This is effective only on Dolby Digital software.


Source Tone Memory: This feature allows you to store your audio settings for each source (DVD, CD, USB, Aux, and Tuner).


Setup Memory: Audio Setup and AV Interface settings can be memorized and recalled at any time. When the settings are cleared when the unit is disconnected from the battery, they can be restored.

*External Device Controls*


Built-In Bluetooth: The Kenwood DNX9140 features built-in 2.4GHz Bluetooth technology (version 1.2) with a range of 32.8 ft and supports the following profiles: HFP (Hands Free Profile), HSP (Headset Profile), OPP (Object Push Profile), PBAP (Phonebook Access Profile), SPP (Serial Port Profile), SYNC (Synchronization Profile), A2DP (Advanced Audio Distribution Profile), and AVRCP (Audio/Video Remote Control Profile); for wireless, hands-free communication and Bluetooth audio streaming.


Hands-Free Communication: The unit's touchscreen controls, remote control, or voice recognition system can be used to dial a number, answer an in-coming call or end a call. The DNX9140 can even be setup to automatically answer a call. The unit comes with an external microphone with adjustable gain so you can carry on your side of the conversation while listening to the other party through your car's front speakers. During a conversation, you can switch between the Private Mode (talking directly on your cell phone) and the Hands Free Mode. Your cell phone must be paired with the DNX9140 before you make and receive calls. You can register up to five cell phones (only one paired phone can be used at a time). You can also wirelessly download the short message (SMS) arrived at your cell-phone so that is can be read on the headunit's display. Using the DNX9140, you can dial a phone number in one of the following ways:

Entering a Phone Number: Allows you to directly dial a phone number up to 32 digits.

Speed Dialing: Allows you to register up to 6 phone numbers for quick dialing.

Phone Book: You can dial by using the downloaded phone book. You can download phone book data from your cell phone to the DNX9140. Up to 1000 numbers can be stored for each registered cell phone. Each number can be up to 32 digits long and each name can be up to 50 characters long. You can search for a number by the initials, or you can search the phone book in alphabetical order.

Presets: You can register frequently used phone numbers to 3 Presets for quicker dialing.

Outgoing Call List: Allows you to dial by using the outgoing call list. Up to 10 phone numbers are stored in the outgoing call list.

Incoming Call List: Allows you to dial by using the incoming call list. Up to 10 phone numbers are stored in the incoming call list.

Missed Call List: Allows you to dial by using the missed call list. Up to 10 phone numbers are stored in the missed call list.

Voice Dialing: Allows you to dial a number by voice command from the Phonebook, Preset Numbers, Call History, or saying the number.

Bluetooth Audio Streaming: You can listen to and control audio files stored in a Bluetooth enabled audio player or cell-phone. Playback functions include: Play/Pause, Skip Back/Forward, Fast Forward/Reverse, and Stop.

Note: Visit Kenwood.com for a complete list of compatible Bluetooth enabled phones.


Dual USB Ports: The Kenwood DNX9140 features two rear panel 2.0 USB type-A ports that are attached to the chassis with a 36" cord to allow for various placement options during installation. The USB ports enable playback of MP3 (16-230 kbps), WMA (48-192 kbps), and AAC (16-320 kbps) files as well as JPEG (8192 x 7680 pixels) files from connected portable USB mass-storage players, USB thumb drives and portable digital audio players. The USB port is compatible with all USB mass storage class devices that support the FAT16 or FAT32 file system. The headunit can recognize up to 126 folders (255 files per folders) and 15,000 total files. The unit will display any recorded ID3 Tag information stored on your connected USB device. You USB device's rechargeable battery will be recharged while it is connected to the USB port of the DNX9140 and the unit is turned on.


iPod High Speed Connection: The rear-panel USB port (labeled iPod) and the rear panel 3.5mm A/V AUX inputs are compatible with iPod devices when used with the optional KCA-iP301V adapter (part # 113IP301V, sold separately). The USB Direct Connection enables high-speed iPod data communications of 12MB/bps via the optional KCA-iP301V (3-Wire) interface. One end of the cable plugs directly into your iPod's dock connector while the other end of the cable uses three connectors that plug into the back of the DNX9140. The USB type-A connector portion of the cable plugs into the receiver's USB port and handles the control and charging of your iPod, so you can navigate through your music and video files using the headunit's touchscreen controls and view song and movie info on its display. The two 3.5mm miniplug connectors of the cable plug into the unit's A/V 3.5mm inputs and transfer the music and video from your iPod to your Kenwood DVD/CD player. By using the Auxiliary input the music travels to the receiver as an analog signal, so you can even play the Digital-Rights-Protected files you've stored on your iPod. The controls of the DNX9140 are seamless when used with the optional KCA-iP301V and include metadata browsing and playback of DRM contents, as well as the ability to choose any iPod playback mode to suit your listening application. The KCA-iP301V is compatible with the following iPod and iPhone models.


iPod video (5th generation)

iPod nano (1st/2nd3rd/4th generation) *iPod nano 1st/2nd generation supports audio playback only

iPod classic (80/120/160GB)

iPod touch (1st/2nd generation)

iPhone and iPhone 3G (4/8/16GB)

Note: Be sure to download the latest version software for iPod from Apple's website before connecting this cable to your compatible Kenwood multimedia headunit. Your iPod's controls will be locked once connected to the DNX9140.


Satellite Radio Ready: There are several options for connecting an optional XM or SIRIUS Satellite Radio tuner to this receiver:


XM: This unit supports the Audiovox CNP-2000 MiniTuner via the optional Kenwood KCA-XM100V interface box which includes a vehicle dock and antenna (both item number 220CNP2000 and item number 113XM100V required). XM Satellite Radio programming offers 170 digital radio channels including 69 channels of commercial free music, plus news, sports, talk, comedy, and other entertainment programming from coast to coast. XM also offers instant traffic and weather alerts for 21 major US cities, as well as live sports broadcasts from Major League Baseball, NHL, the PGA tour, Indy car racing and several major college conferences.

Sirius: To receive SIRIUS Satellite Radio, you can connect the optional SIRIUS Universal Vehicle Tuner (607SCC1) and the optional Kenwood Sirius Satellite Radio Interface (113CASR20V); package # 700SIRKENV; or you can connect the optional CA-SR20V Kenwood Sirius Satellite Radio Interface and the SiriusConnect vehicle docking kit (607SCVDOC1); package # 700SIRKENP, along with your compatible SIRIUS Dock & Play receiver. SIRIUS Satellite Radio features more than 120 streams of original programming beamed coast-to-coast, including 65 streams of commercial-free, digital-quality music, and news, talk, sports, entertainment, and children's programming.

Auxiliary Input: A portable satellite radio receiver, such as the XM Delphi SkyFi3 or SIRIUS Sportster, can be connected to the head unit via its AV inputs.

Note: A subscription is also required to receive satellite radio programming from SIRIUS or XM.


HD Radio Ready: The DNX9140 is HD Radio ready. With an optional Kenwood HD Radio tuner (item #113KTCHR20), you will be able to receive digital AM/FM broadcasts from local stations where available. This new technology will significantly improve audio quality and reception, as well as include information such as artist name and song titles or traffic news, viewable on the receiver's display.


Steering Wheel Remote Compatibility: The DNX9140 has a "steering remote control" lead attached to the harness. When used with the optional SWI-JACK interface (item #127SWIJACK), you can retain the use of your steering wheel and/or rear seat radio controls when replacing the factory head unit in select vehicles. The SWI-JACK is compatible with over 95% of the vehicles made from 1986 to the present. Compatible vehicles include many Acura, Audi, BMW, Buick, Cadillac, Chevrolet, Chrysler, Dodge, Ford, GMC, Honda, Hummer, Infiniti, Isuzu, Jaguar, Jeep, Kia, Land Rover, Lexus, Lincoln, Mazda, Mercury, Mini, Mitsubishi, Nissan, Oldsmobile, Plymouth, Pontiac, Saab, Saturn, Suzuki, Toyota, and Volkswagen vehicles and Harley Davidson motorcycles. Please consult "What Fits My Car" to see if your vehicle is compatible.

*Audio/Video Inputs and Outputs*


Parking Brake Detection: To prevent the displaying of video while the vehicle is in motion, the light green wire in the supplied 22-pin harness must be connected to the vehicle's parking brake detection circuit. While the vehicle is in motion (parking brake off), you can still view all of the other displays and menus.


AV Inputs: The DNX9140 is equipped with two audio/video inputs consisting of a composite video jack and a pair of stereo RCA jacks. These composite/stereo terminals can be used to connect an external audio/video source. The audio/video inputs can be named "VIDEO", "DVD", "VCD", "VCR", "GAME", TV or "AUX".


Camera Input: The unit features a composite video input for connecting an optional rear view camera, such as the Kenwood CCD-2000 (item # 113CCD2000, sold separately). The video from this connection can be set to display when switched to this input, or display the rear view camera video automatically when the vehicle is shifted into Reverse gear. You can also display the video of the rear view camera in a mirror image, if desired. The purple/white wire in the wiring harness must be connected to the vehicle's reverse lamp circuit for automatic video switching.


3.5mm A/V Input: The DNX9140 features a 3.5mm stereo audio input and 3.5mm video input on the rear chassis of the unit for portable MP3/Video players. These terminals are also compatible with your dock connector iPod using the optional KCA-iP301V, sold separately.


A/V Output: The unit features a set of stereo RCA jacks and a composite video jack to output A/V signals to an optional monitor. You can choose AV-In, DVD, iPod, USB or Off as the source for the A/V output.


Relay Port: Using the supplied Relay harness the DNX9140 can control the external power of a connected 12-volt device (requires a commercially available relay unit).


Key word list: DNX-9140 , DNX9140 , 9140 , forum , thread , Kenwood , Nav , Garmin , Bluetooth


----------



## Dead.Horse

I just had one of these shipped to me a couple days ago. I'll post impressions once I get this baby installed. Cannot wait!


EDIT: Is it a law to have the parking brake wire connected, or can you just ask them to ground it when I have it installed?


----------



## gkidd

Curious to that answer as well. Ordering mine next week.


----------



## hammer32

I think it probably depends on where you live, but I would expect that in most cases it is the law.


----------



## IIGood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dead.Horse* /forum/post/16584910
> 
> 
> EDIT: Is it a law to have the parking brake wire connected, or can you just ask them to ground it when I have it installed?



I would bet that if you take it to any professional installer, they will splice it into the parking brake wire per the instructions. If not because of the law, then at least for liability purposes.


----------



## rexster

And if you ask that professional installer to ground the parking brake wire instead of to the parking brake switch, they'll do it as mine did



Rex


----------



## DrJack

I've had mine in for a few weeks now.... Just a few thoughts:


1) You do not want album art on your Ipod, it makes flipping through songs really slow.


2) Takes excessive time to boot up. >1min.....Edit: Boot times now at ~30sec (not sure if it sped up or I got more patient)


3) Navi is very good, it actually has some of the offroad trails we use in the back country.


4) It is lacking power, I have not hooked up an amp to it yet, I'm stricktly speaking of the HU power. but it seems to be shy in the lower frequencies.


5) The Audio controls are very good and in depth, however the Audio menu are a little spread out, it can be a little difficult to find the feature you want to adjust.


6) I cannot get the microphone on the Bluetooth to work properly, everyone I call say they can't pick up what I am saying. My ambient noise is at a minimum (I have done almost the whole cab in second skin dampening). I have re-installed it and still no luck.


Having said this, overall I am impressed with it. It will take time to learn all the functions and fully get it dialed in....


----------



## hingst101

I just received this unit and was looking everywhere to find this out, but to no avail. Can this head unit have an XM tuner and an HD radio tuner hooked up to it so I can listen to local HD broadcasts and XM when desired. As far as I can tell, there's only one plug-in for the two to share making me think it's one or the other. Can anyone enlighten me? Thanks.


----------



## hammer32

What does the HD radio connector look like? There's a mini-USB port on the back of the unit that I think can be connected to the Kenwood GXM30 for XM radio (and Nav/Weather) reception. I should have a GXM30 later this week to test out with the unit.


----------



## hammer32

Here's a link to the $150 rebate form:

Rebate Form 

Rebate Website, use offer code: KEN-5001
 


Also, if you're still shopping and have access to AAFES (Army & Air Force Exchange Service) the unit is selling for $1,199.00.


----------



## Dead.Horse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammer32* /forum/post/16618347
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the $150 rebate form:
> 
> Rebate Form
> 
> Rebate Website, use offer code: KEN-5001
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you're still shopping and have access to AAFES (Army & Air Force Exchange Service) the unit is selling for $1,199.00.



I really regret pre-ordering now.


----------



## redbeanpoet

Nice


----------



## redbeanpoet

For iPod users, sometimes they want to backup the music, video or pictures on iPod to computer and to another iPod. This makes iPod users headache for iTunes doesn't providing this feature at all. Tipard Studio releases a program that can backup their files on iPod to PC or transfer files to another iPod. Using Tipard iPod Transfer Pro you would never worry about losing problem of the files. This iPod Transfer Pro help you copy songs and video from iPod to PC without losing anything. Tipard iPod Transfer pro supports all the versions of iPod devices. So you can easily transfer music and video from iPod, iPod Classic, iPod Nano, iPod shuffle, iPod Touch, iPhone to PC. You could easily share your iPod music with your friends.











Key Features:


﹡Backup files from iPod to computer

﹡Import files from computer to iPod

﹡Transfer files from iPod to iPod/iPhone


----------



## gkidd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *redbeanpoet* /forum/post/16624872
> 
> 
> For iPod users, sometimes they want to backup the music, video or pictures on iPod to computer and to another iPod. ..........




Ooooor you can download this for free.


see next post I have to have a min # of posts to post links



I use it to back up my iPOD touch as well as duplicating my songs into my wife's.


----------



## gkidd

I mean the next one LoL


----------



## gkidd

 http://i-funbox.com/ 



There .... I met my 4 post min to post links...sorry about the multi posts, but that software is invaluable to me. It blows my mind that Apple doesnt allow you to copy your files to your computer by default.


----------



## hammer32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammer32* /forum/post/16618329
> 
> 
> What does the HD radio connector look like? There's a mini-USB port on the back of the unit that I think can be connected to the Kenwood GXM30 for XM radio (and Nav/Weather) reception. I should have a GXM30 later this week to test out with the unit.



No dice on the GXM30. Looks like Kenwood dropped support for XM NavTraffic and Weather with the 9140:



> Quote:
> Thank you for contacting Kenwood USA Corporation. As an authorized agent for Kenwood, we are responding to your recent email inquiry.
> 
> 
> The GXM-30 is not compatible with the DNX9140.
> 
> 
> Please feel free to contact us again with any additional questions.
> 
> 
> Product Support Representative
> 
> Kenwood USA Authorized Call Center
> 
> PO Box 22745
> 
> Long Beach, CA 90801-5745
> 
> 
> Phone: 1-800-536-9663 x 1918
> 
> Fax: 1-559-324-4594
> 
> Email: http://www.kenwoodusa.com/Contact



Crutchfield has also removed mention of the GXM30 from their DNX9140 page (it was listed as compatible for the last month or so).


----------



## eshwayri

Thats really weird. Mine takes about 30 seconds to completely boot. I have the Ipod/Siris/Steering Wheel adapters, so I don't think its a matter of add-ons. Could it be the nav antenna placement, and how quickly it takes to get a lock? The installer wanted to put it inside the car, but I had him route it to the roof. My boss has a Pioneer and that one takes a couple of minutes to boot. This is much much faster.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJack* /forum/post/16605836
> 
> 
> I've had mine in for a few weeks now.... Just a few thoughts:
> 
> 
> 2) Takes excessive time to boot up, >1min


----------



## hingst101

If you wanted XM and HD radio, it appears that only one works at a time. What if you added one of their CarPortal accessories like the KOS-V500 or KOS-V1000? Would that add an extra port so that you could put both in? It seems like it, but I'm quite an amateur.


----------



## DrJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eshwayri* /forum/post/16639039
> 
> 
> Thats really weird. Mine takes about 30 seconds to completely boot. I have the Ipod/Siris/Steering Wheel adapters, so I don't think its a matter of add-ons. Could it be the nav antenna placement, and how quickly it takes to get a lock? The installer wanted to put it inside the car, but I had him route it to the roof. My boss has a Pioneer and that one takes a couple of minutes to boot. This is much much faster.



Perhaps 1 min was a slight exageration. Let me clock it tonight. The GPS reciever is dead center on my dash. Under the glass.


----------



## hingst101

Anyone know much about the CarPortal accessories and if they could expand the 9140 to be able to have HD and XM radio tuners hooked up simultaneously? Thanks.


----------



## Brahmzy

So why the hell is this thing so darn SLOW when using an iPod??


I've only got about 2,000 songs... maybe 120 folders, (not deep) and moving to the next tracks takes like 8-12 seconds, and I can't really even move backwards. On many occasions it freaks out and dumps me all the way back onto Abacab, the first track on my iPod. This is with the newest Kenwood iPod cable and a new iPod Classic 120GB. This is pretty ridiculous.


Is it really the album art? Is there any way to remove it? Or source some smaller pics? Is it the size of the pics or the fact I'm using album art?


----------



## DrJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brahmzy* /forum/post/16673891
> 
> 
> So why the hell is this thing so darn SLOW when using an iPod??
> 
> 
> I've only got about 2,000 songs... maybe 120 folders, (not deep) and moving to the next tracks takes like 8-12 seconds, and I can't really even move backwards. On many occasions it freaks out and dumps me all the way back onto Abacab, the first track on my iPod. This is with the newest Kenwood iPod cable and a new iPod Classic 120GB. This is pretty ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Is it really the album art? Is there any way to remove it? Or source some smaller pics? Is it the size of the pics or the fact I'm using album art?




Yes it IS the album art.


Two things to do: When syncing a iPod, UNCHECK sync album art. For some reason the transfer system won't let you interrupt it when it's loading a picture. If you notice it won't go to the next song until the album art loads to the 9140's screen. I took off my album art and the seek time from song to song is ~1 sec.



Also, make sure the Ipod has updated software on it, I hadn't updated my Nano in some time and it frequently locked up when connected to the new 9140


----------



## Brahmzy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJack* /forum/post/16677680
> 
> 
> Yes it IS the album art.
> 
> 
> Two things to do: When syncing a iPod, UNCHECK sync album art. For some reason the transfer system won't let you interrupt it when it's loading a picture. If you notice it won't go to the next song until the album art loads to the 9140's screen. I took off my album art and the seek time from song to song is ~1 sec.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, make sure the Ipod has updated software on it, I hadn't updated my Nano in some time and it frequently locked up when connected to the new 9140



Thanks a ton. Got rid the album art and I'm happy as a clam. Unusable otherwise. Runnin' about 2,450 .M4a ALAC Apple Lossless songs (70GB) out of my 120GB Classic. Sounds pretty kickass, other than the slight sound change the Classic 6G gives it (a bit disappointing, but what are my options?).


----------



## DrJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brahmzy* /forum/post/16682899
> 
> 
> Thanks a ton. Got rid the album art and I'm happy as a clam. Unusable otherwise. Runnin' about 2,450 .M4a ALAC Apple Lossless songs (70GB) out of my 120GB Classic. Sounds pretty kickass, other than the slight sound change the Classic 6G gives it (a bit disappointing, but what are my options?).



I'm up to about 580 songs on my Nano, I need to figure out how the who lossless thing, but the standard encoding sound fantastic in my truck. It's taken me the better part of 3 weeks to fully adjust the sound, I had to make my 6x9 into composites (thank you Focal!) to help move the image up, but I am completely satisfied with the clarity. I'm sure the many pounds of Sound Deadener in the system help.


----------



## gmeardi

Great thread!

I've just ordered a DNX-9240BT (the european version), with TV (DVBT) option: I'll have it mounted on next saturday, and then post comments soon.


Hint: as the unit is connected via bluetooth to an external phone, wouldn't it be possible to use the phone 3G/broadband data capabilities to access external information, such as weather, news or traffic?


Ciao

jlm


----------



## DrJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gmeardi* /forum/post/16694779
> 
> 
> Great thread!
> 
> I've just ordered a DNX-9240BT (the european version), with TV (DVBT) option: I'll have it mounted on next saturday, and then post comments soon.
> 
> 
> Hint: as the unit is connected via bluetooth to an external phone, wouldn't it be possible to use the phone 3G/broadband data capabilities to access external information, such as weather, news or traffic?
> 
> 
> Ciao
> 
> jlm



Yes, I believe it possible to transer the data across Bluetooth...But I doubt Kenwood has implemented any of these features. I would think they would start with the iPhone, and try to implement it's apps, you could convievably tether the iPhone to the Kenwwod, ~if~ the Kenwood had a browser....


----------



## boxxed

Do you think this will work to allow you to have both HD and satellite at the same time. Kenwood KCA-S220A They have this on Cruthfields site. Here is the Item #113KCAS220



Right now you can only hook up one or the other.


----------



## boxxed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hingst101* /forum/post/16659564
> 
> 
> Anyone know much about the CarPortal accessories and if they could expand the 9140 to be able to have HD and XM radio tuners hooked up simultaneously? Thanks.



I was told that this will work. I am having the local install company look into it. Kenwood KCA-S220A I should know in a day or two.


----------



## Wrestler66

Hello, in my haste to beat a rainstorm, I buttoned up the dash without grounding the Parking brake, does anyone know if this will cause problems.


Second, I attempted to change my splash screen, I hooked up my USB key fob with a JPEG (no folders on drive). The 9140 reconizes the USB Drive, but when I go into the setup menu to make the change, all the choices are greyed out and are un-selectable, does anyone know what I did wrong. I have been able to listen to my IPOD, enter Navigation locations and listen to music through the tuner. Any help you guys/gals can provide would be greatly appreciated.


Thank You,


Vinnie

FJ Cruiser


----------



## DrJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrestler66* /forum/post/16699293
> 
> 
> Hello, in my haste to beat a rainstorm, I buttoned up the dash without grounding the Parking brake, does anyone know if this will cause problems.
> 
> 
> Second, I attempted to change my splash screen, I hooked up my USB key fob with a JPEG (no folders on drive). The 9140 reconizes the USB Drive, but when I go into the setup menu to make the change, all the choices are greyed out and are un-selectable, does anyone know what I did wrong. I have been able to listen to my IPOD, enter Navigation locations and listen to music through the tuner. Any help you guys/gals can provide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> 
> Vinnie
> 
> FJ Cruiser



I don't think the ground wire to pakring brake will be a problem, except when you want to watch a movie. That wire has to see ground for a DVD to play.


Hint: The wire does not have to be grounded through the parking brake, you can connect it to any ground source, however watching movies while driving is illegal and dangerous.


I dunno about the splash screen, look through the memory setup menu, I think I remember something in there about image/file transfer. You may have to copy the image files to the unit then select the image in the display menu.


----------



## hammer32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJack* /forum/post/16698082
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe it possible to transer the data across Bluetooth...But I doubt Kenwood has implemented any of these features. I would think they would start with the iPhone, and try to implement it's apps, you could convievably tether the iPhone to the Kenwwod, ~if~ the Kenwood had a browser....



This would be a great add-on feature. My wife's TomTom does this.


----------



## KingFeta

Has anyone tried to play audio or video files using the SD card slot? I believe I read it was only used for firmware updates, but I believe the Pioneer HU can use SD for audio and video sources.


Also, is it possible to use the USB slot with a USB flash drive to play Divx movies? I noticed the specs say audio only which is weird since I don't see why it couldn't just use it for video as well.


Thanks.


----------



## gmeardi

Just a quick information (tomorrow I'll have to setup everything):

is it possible, with the 9240BT that natively decodes multi-channel audio, to manage a 4.1 surround sound without an additional amplifier? I mean: can the 4x50W internal amplifier manage a sort of 2x50W front and distinct 2x50W rear channels? (obviously with an active subwoofer)

Or I need to buy an external 4x multichannel amplifier?


Second: if I must buy an external amplifier, could I use both the internal amplifier for the 2 front channels and an external standard stereo/2X amplifier for the rear channels?

(I understand it's not the best option 'cos of different amplifier output sound qualities - maybe better choosing a quite similar Kenwood 2x ampli).


Many thanks!


----------



## TCStuckey3

Hey, guys. Couple of questions:


I am thinking of getting a 9140, and I have a tahoe with a stock navigation radio. Could I use the navigation antenna built-in to the vehicle for the Kenwood to avoid having to install the navigation antenna?


Also, I use bluetooth a lot, and a previous poster said the microphone was terrible and people couldn't hear him. Has anyone else had any experience with the bluetooth? I don't want to get it if the bluetooth is terrible.


Thanks,

T


----------



## hammer32

I've only used the bluetooth a few times, but I've had no issues. YMMV.


----------



## Cholerabob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wrestler66* /forum/post/16699293
> 
> 
> Hello, in my haste to beat a rainstorm, I buttoned up the dash without grounding the Parking brake, does anyone know if this will cause problems.
> 
> 
> Second, I attempted to change my splash screen, I hooked up my USB key fob with a JPEG (no folders on drive). The 9140 reconizes the USB Drive, but when I go into the setup menu to make the change, all the choices are greyed out and are un-selectable, does anyone know what I did wrong. I have been able to listen to my IPOD, enter Navigation locations and listen to music through the tuner. Any help you guys/gals can provide would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> 
> Vinnie
> 
> FJ Cruiser



Hold down SOURCE and VOL DOWN hit RESET while holding the buttons down, wait for reboot and VOILA ! Choose USB and the picture.


BTW this is my slpashscreen











Nice vehicule choice Vinnie


----------



## Dead.Horse

Is anyone having problems viewing jpg files on a usb drive? Mine are all grayed out for some reason, though I can play video & music from usb. Do viewable photos need to be in a certain resolution, or should I be able to view anything in the jpg format?


Also, why would I be restricted from dialing out on my phone through the hands free interface? I have my phonebook synced up, but when i select a person listed, or even try to dial a number directly, it does nothing. However, if I receive a call from my phone it comes through. I can also dial out on the phone itself and it picks up on the 9140, but I don't know why I can't dial out directly from it the unit.


Lastly, does anyone have problems with flaky voice recognition? I don't mean problems with it recognizing your voice (this seems fine, even in phone conversations), but sometimes it won't respond when I speak something, even though it beeps once as if it understood what I said. Example is sometimes when I search an artist list on the ipod, I say "page down", it beeps, but stays on the same page, or just exits voice recognition.


----------



## DrJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dead.Horse* /forum/post/16735318
> 
> 
> Is anyone having problems viewing jpg files on a usb drive? Mine are all grayed out for some reason, though I can play video & music from usb. Do viewable photos need to be in a certain resolution, or should I be able to view anything in the jpg format?
> 
> 
> Also, why would I be restricted from dialing out on my phone through the hands free interface? I have my phonebook synced up, but when i select a person listed, or even try to dial a number directly, it does nothing. However, if I receive a call from my phone it comes through. I can also dial out on the phone itself and it picks up on the 9140, but I don't know why I can't dial out directly from it the unit.
> 
> 
> Lastly, does anyone have problems with flaky voice recognition? I don't mean problems with it recognizing your voice (this seems fine, even in phone conversations), but sometimes it won't respond when I speak something, even though it beeps once as if it understood what I said. Example is sometimes when I search an artist list on the ipod, I say "page down", it beeps, but stays on the same page, or just exits voice recognition.



Once you select the name you have to hit the Green call button. I have an iPhone and expected it to call when I touched the name in the phonebook.


No idea on the voice recognition


----------



## DrJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TCStuckey3* /forum/post/16728336
> 
> 
> Hey, guys. Couple of questions:
> 
> 
> I am thinking of getting a 9140, and I have a tahoe with a stock navigation radio. Could I use the navigation antenna built-in to the vehicle for the Kenwood to avoid having to install the navigation antenna?
> 
> 
> Also, I use bluetooth a lot, and a previous poster said the microphone was terrible and people couldn't hear him. Has anyone else had any experience with the bluetooth? I don't want to get it if the bluetooth is terrible.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> T




I doubt you could use the antenna from the Tahoe, but that's really just a guess.


The Bluetooth problem I'm having is with the Microphone, and more specifically that I had it mounted on the A pillar. I have not had time to move it and try it again. So to be fair I would say my experience with the Bluetooth as 'incomplete'.


----------



## Dead.Horse

Oh, is there a way to add new TTS languages/voices on the 9140? Right now it's just american english with 2 voices, and I believe that even the 8120 had more available options.


----------



## Dead.Horse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJack* /forum/post/16739056
> 
> 
> Once you select the name you have to hit the Green call button. I have an iPhone and expected it to call when I touched the name in the phonebook.
> 
> 
> No idea on the voice recognition



I tried using the call button, but it still won't call out. It may be a problem with my phone, which is an HTC Touch Pro, as it seemed to work with my friends cheapo flip phone. It's also kinda disappointing that I can't use SMS.


In response to call quality with the microphone, I have it mounted to the A pillar in the upper left corner and it seems to work perfectly fine. The people on the other end of the phone said they have no problems hearing me, but the sound is really loud. I guess adjusting the mic volume should fix this.


----------



## DrJack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dead.Horse* /forum/post/16739618
> 
> 
> I tried using the call button, but it still won't call out. It may be a problem with my phone, which is an HTC Touch Pro, as it seemed to work with my friends cheapo flip phone. It's also kinda disappointing that I can't use SMS.
> 
> 
> In response to call quality with the microphone, I have it mounted to the A pillar in the upper left corner and it seems to work perfectly fine. The people on the other end of the phone said they have no problems hearing me, but the sound is really loud. I guess adjusting the mic volume should fix this.



I will move the mic and try again, I've turned the mic volume all the way up, checked the cable for kinks/damage, re-checked the plug at the back, and everyone says it sounds like a bad connection and they can't make out what I'm saying. And I have all 4 doors, the back cab floor and wall of my Tacoma sound deadened....this shouldn't be this bad....


----------



## Gerryfd

I didn't want to post a new thread since my problem pertains to this system. My new Kenwood 9140 system installed by Car Toys four days ago with IPOD 301V Cable, SIRIUS and Rear Camera in my 2004 Nissan Titan 4x4 Crewcab. Everything is working fine except IPOD Videos. When my IPOD Video is connected it reads on the IPOD "KENWOOD USB Direct Control OK to disconnect. I have TV Out on my IPOD, the IPOD AV Interface setup reads IPOD and AV3 but both icons are greyed out and not accessible. I've been searching KenwoodForums with a few answers but all reponses haven't work. I'm beginning to wonder if Car Toys installed my IPOD Cable correctly because I can't watch videos. I'm searching TitanTalk and other forums trying to find solutions and even sent an email to Kenwood and now here. Overall, the Navigation, SIRIUS and listening to my IPOD is outstanding. I can touch the Album Art window when playing videos but get a Blue Screen that reads Parking Off. The top of that same screen shows IPOD Mode:FULL and AVOUT:AV-IN1 but its greyed out and icons not acessible. I even put a DVD movie in to see what would happen but get the same Blue screen. My IPOD firmware is up to date, anyone have any ideas what the problem might be why the videos won't display?


----------



## boxxed

There are 2 usb's coming out of the KW. One of them is Ipod specific.


----------



## Gerryfd

Thanks, I received a response from TitanTalk just now that its probably because the installer did a video lock and that the video will only work with the parking brake on. I have to check it and if the video does work with the parking brake on then its most likely back to Car Toys to have them change it. (Just tested with parking brake on but now have Blue Screen that reads no video signal, will call the installer.)


----------



## hammer32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dead.Horse* /forum/post/16739576
> 
> 
> Oh, is there a way to add new TTS languages/voices on the 9140? Right now it's just american english with 2 voices, and I believe that even the 8120 had more available options.



Not sure about adding voice, but you may be able to do it via the mini-USB port ala this post about using it to add new vehicles (external link).


----------



## lil_will




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammer32* /forum/post/16618347
> 
> 
> Also, if you're still shopping and have access to AAFES (Army & Air Force Exchange Service) the unit is selling for $1,199.00.



Can anybody verify if they have the 9140 at aafes? I was able to find the 7140 on their website but had no luck finding the 9140.


----------



## gmeardi

Hello, last week I had my 9240BT (same as 9140 in US) mounted, with KTC-D500E (DVB-T Tuner) and Kenwood rear camera. Park brake "hack" correctly applied.

Some problems:


IPOD (through KCA-IP301V adaptor): when it works, it's perfect, but... a great amount of my previous iPod collection is not playing on the 9240. I can see the album art, the song timer starts, but... no sound. It's possible that the Kenwood is not compatible with some codecs, but I'm sure the some songs are very old mp3's, so... what problems? Moreover shouldn't the adaptor deliver to the Kenwood the already decoded song, in a way that even encripted/drm songs could be played?


NAV: I've correctly loaded through the SD card all the custom POI's for safety cameras (via www.SCDB.info ), but I don't know how to see/use them. In my other Lexus NAV (the factory model) I can choose what POI's to show on the map: isn't it possible on the Kenwood? (just to see, for instance, the fuel stations or restaurants while I drive, without setting a POI destination).


Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Cholerabob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJack* /forum/post/16740970
> 
> 
> I will move the mic and try again, I've turned the mic volume all the way up, checked the cable for kinks/damage, re-checked the plug at the back, and everyone says it sounds like a bad connection and they can't make out what I'm saying. And I have all 4 doors, the back cab floor and wall of my Tacoma sound deadened....this shouldn't be this bad....




I found that LOWERING the mic sound in the TEL SETUP to 3-4 gives better results strangely. You might try this out, i had problems, people were telling me i was cutting, couldn't ear me, alot of noise, bad reception, etc, lowered the sound to 3 and now it's ok...Go figure...


----------



## hingst101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boxxed* /forum/post/16698254
> 
> 
> I was told that this will work. I am having the local install company look into it. Kenwood KCA-S220A I should know in a day or two.



BOXXED, or anyone that knows. I was just wondering if your local installers found out anything more about hooking up xm and hd simultaneously with the KCA-S220A?


----------



## hingst101

So, what do you all think? The FM receiver (GTM10) or the MSN Direct Receiver (KNA-M100)? Does anyone have experience with one or both?


----------



## hingst101




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hingst101* /forum/post/16810848
> 
> 
> BOXXED, or anyone that knows. I was just wondering if your local installers found out anything more about hooking up xm and hd simultaneously with the KCA-S220A?



I wrote Kenwood about using the KCA-S220A multi-adapter and this is my question and their response:

Q: Hello. I recently purchased the dnx9140. I wanted to install hd radio and xm radio, but there seems to be only one plug. I was wondering if there was an adapter that would work like the kca-s220a switch. I understand it doesn't have the same plug, but is there a compatible adapter or something in the works? Also, would that also be the only way of adding a 6-CD changer as well? Thanks.


Thank you for contacting Kenwood USA Corporation. As an authorized agent for Kenwood, we are responding to your recent email inquiry.


A: There is no adapter for this unit to allow both of those at the same time, we do not have any information regarding a future product for this. Regarding the CD changers, there are no compatible changers for this radio.


Please feel free to contact us again with any additional questions.


So, it looks like we're out of luck if we want HD and XM/Sirius on the same HU. Go figure.


----------



## 190Coyote

Anyone having any luck with the SMS feature working with their iPhone? Mine is greyed out although all teh other BT features seem to be working.


----------



## boxxed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hingst101* /forum/post/16810848
> 
> 
> BOXXED, or anyone that knows. I was just wondering if your local installers found out anything more about hooking up xm and hd simultaneously with the KCA-S220A?



The local installer said they have used the kca on other radios. They wanted me to buy and see if they can make it work. I think it was like 80 bucks.. I dont want to buy the HD radio plus the KCA...Right now I just go with Sirius.


Here Kenwoods reply to my question regarding the KCA-S220A


This must be there standard reply: Thank you for contacting Kenwood USA Corporation. As an authorized agent for Kenwood, we are responding to your recent email inquiry.


We apologize in for the delay in contacting you, errors in your email address prevented us in contacting you in a timely manner (see below).


You will not be able to use the KCA-S220A with the DNX-9140. You will need to choose between the HD radio and the Satellite radio, you can use one or the other, not both.


Please feel free to contact us again with any additional questions.


----------



## Dead.Horse

Update is out!

http://www.kenwood.com/cs/ce/mm/firmware/2009c/eng.html


----------



## BeanAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DrJack* /forum/post/16605836
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 6) I cannot get the microphone on the Bluetooth to work properly, everyone I call say they can't pick up what I am saying. My ambient noise is at a minimum (I have done almost the whole cab in second skin dampening). I have re-installed it and still no luck.



I purchased a DNX-5120 and the bluetooth outright sucks. It is NOT useable. Kenwood is sending me this unit as a replacement with the promise that the bluetooh will work better. Sadly, I know for a fact that is it the same firmware and same piece of junk hardware made by Parrot.


Just fair warning here folks... Kenwood does not support these units well at all. Development is done overseas and the folks here in the US are powerless to help. Most firmware updates don't address known bugs, but isntead add useless features or break already working features.


Bluetooth specific:


The "phone book" sync feature (in the rare case that it does work) is flawed from the ground up. It RESYNCS the ENTIRE phonebook, in/out call log after EACH call. The voice dialing feature (in the rare case that it works) is DISABLED during the resync. That means that anybody with more than 25 or so contacts on a Windows Mobile device will LOSE phonebook, call log and voice dialing capability for 3-10 minutes after EVER CALL and/or EVERY TIME the phone comes out of STANDBY/SLEEP mode.


The headunit IS NOT capable of "waking up" a bluetooth phone that has gone into power save (screen black) mode. So to DIAL you have to reach over and physicaly take the phone out of standby. Nonsense!


The VOICE dialing features of the phone are NEVER exposed. I would gladly take that crap over the broken Kenwood/Parrot crap.


BT Sound Quality:

These devices have the worst sound quality of ANY bluetooth device that I have ever worked with. I upgraded the electret MIC (about $5 from DigiKey) and it helped a lot, but the quality is still not acceptable. That means that the internal electronics (pre-amp and digital filtering) are complete crap. Parrot is OEM for the bluetooth. If you do a bit of research you will find that ALL of their products are crap, even though they have the biggest name in the industry.


DNX Other issues and nits (honestly too many to list but lets touch on a few):

A) The Clock is so freakin small that you need binoculars to read it. What moron decided on that part of the GUI

B) The station PRESETS for AM/FM/SAT DO NOT show the station call letters or numbers, and instead show "P1", "P2", "P3" etc. Good grief, this is 2009 and Kenwood can't write code to name the preset buttons dynamicaly with the station ident?

C) The sirius interface is a complete joke. Even passengers have a hard time finding and tuning stations. What moron wrote this part of the GUI? There is 5 times the screen realestate of a Sirius sportster and 1/5 the functionality.

D) Ditto for ever OTHER interface on the device except for the Garmin.. ohh wait, Garmin wrote that and it works!

E) The unit needs to be HARD RESET at least once a week to resolve BT lockups, sirius lockups, etc. Restoring the "saved memory" settings only restores SOME items. I have to reprogram the others, to the point that now I don't even bother.

F) EVERY HEAD UNIT OEM HAS GONE BACK TO VOLUME KNOBS... PEOPLE LIKE VOLUME KNOBS, NOT PUSH BUTTONS. What does Kenwood do? They take do the opposite and replace the KNOB with cumbersome BUTTONS to turn the volume up and down. What moron made this choice?


iPOD:

I have a 160GB classic that is FULL. To put it kindly, it is useless trying to operate it with the DNX.


Reality Check:

A) I can hop into any Ford, Chevy, VW, Infinity, Lexus, BMW or other OEM bluetooth enabled car and derive perfect bluetooth functionality from ANY of the phones I have owned. Most parties can not tell that I am on a handsfree BT in a card. I have YET to find ANY phone that works correctly with the Kenwood DNX units. Furthermore, the sound quality is atrocious.


Phones tried:

Samsung Saga (WM 6.1)

Samsung BlackJack

Applie iPhone (original and 2nd gen)

Moto Razor (several V9 series)

Moto Q (1st and 2nd gen verizon and 2nd gen ATT)

Casio G'Zone

Etc.


B) The same phones (ALL OF THEM) work with ANY bluetooth headset I have tried.


I used to be a Kenwood car audio dealer (back in the 1990's) and purchased this unit instead of the AVIC or other similar units based on past experience with Kenwood. What a poor choice I made, it (the DNX-5120) is a $1500 hunk of unsupported crap except for the Garmin (which is of course awesome). After working with Kenwood to resolve my issues, I have become aware that ALL of the DNX units are pretty much the same hunks of crap, some with more cranks and whistles.


Let me say this again in case you missed it in my rant. The development folks are over seas and far out of touch with the American Consumer and the problems with these head units. After talking to the Kenwood corporate folks (very nice peope), it has become clear to me that these issues are NOT going to get resolved any time soon. These are $2000 boat anchors that will soon not even get firmware updates to fix the bugs OR enable new phones. Do YOU plan on keeping the same cell phone for 5 years? Most people don't. My unit is less than a year old and there has not been a firmware or BT updates since the first of the year. How many phones have been released since that time? The last BT updated (January) rolled up phones that are AT LEAST a year old if not TWO!


----------



## hammer32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lil_will* /forum/post/16766839
> 
> 
> Can anybody verify if they have the 9140 at aafes? I was able to find the 7140 on their website but had no luck finding the 9140.



It's still there , after logging in select the electronics store, then type 9140 into the search bar.


The status indicator says that it's "Going fast, only one left", so they may remove it when they sell out and put it back up when they get more in stock...


HTH


Sean


----------



## ECB12

Has anyone actually purchased a unit from the AAFES website? If so are they an authorized dealer and what's up the customs fees?


----------



## Cholerabob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *190Coyote* /forum/post/16820136
> 
> 
> Anyone having any luck with the SMS feature working with their iPhone? Mine is greyed out although all teh other BT features seem to be working.



iPhone does not support SMS on the 9140


----------



## BeanAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cholerabob* /forum/post/16856665
> 
> 
> iPhone does not support SMS on the 9140



I have yet to see SMS work on _ANY_ phone with the DNX series.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeanAnimal* /forum/post/16857731
> 
> 
> I have yet to see SMS work on _ANY_ phone with the DNX series.



It works on my cheap v195 phone and DDX812.
http://www.kenwood.com/cs/ce/bt/index.php


----------



## 2kroadster

Hello, new to the forum and somewhat of a novice when it comes to AV systems. But I think I may have come to the right place.

Have a question about file storage on DNX 9140. I'm exploring alternatives to use of portable players. I'm sure I can use a stick drive to play music but storage capability is limited. I'm looking at various 500 GB portable drives such as Western Digital My Passport, Buffalo Iministration Turbo, and Imation Apollo, all 500 GB. Good price point and small enough to fit comfortably in my glove box. Does anyone have a sense as to whether this will work with my DNX 9140 via the USB connection or any issues I may encounter? Any other suggestions on alternatives would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BeanAnimal

I am not sure about the 9140, but the 5120 is crippled with regard to USB drives and would guess that the 9140 is the same. You are very limited in folder and file structure size.


Maximum number of folder layers: 8

Maximum number of folders (per device): 255

Maximum number of files (per folder): 255

Maximum number of files (per device): 15000

Maximum number of files per playlist: 7000


You can have 15,000 songs, but they can be in a maximum of 250 folders. In other words you can not organize your albums by folder. They must be broken up into groups of 250 songs, divided into 250 folders.


All of the DNX series are pretty much the same... most (all?) all of the problems of the early units are still with this years models.


----------



## BeanAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/16859647
> 
> 
> It works on my cheap v195 phone and DDX812.
> http://www.kenwood.com/cs/ce/bt/index.php




That is a DDX not a DNX, from, my understanding they are different platforms.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeanAnimal* /forum/post/16860738
> 
> 
> That is a DDX not a DNX, from, my understanding they are different platforms.


 http://www.kenwood.com/cs/ce/bt/index.php 



That link works for all Kenwood units and supported phones. The DNX9140 is listed as working with SMS on some phones (mine).


----------



## BeanAnimal

I am not sure what the reason for the reference to the link is. I am very aware of the Kenwood support and firmware site. The point is (and was) that Parrot makes the BT component for the Kenwood DNX series and it more than a little buggy. The tables list many features that do not work properly on the listed phones. Furthermore, Kenwood and Parrot are very slow at adding new phones to the list.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeanAnimal* /forum/post/16863346
> 
> 
> I am not sure what the reason for the reference to the link is. I am very aware of the Kenwood support and firmware site. The point is (and was) that Parrot makes the BT component for the Kenwood DNX series and it more than a little buggy. The tables list many features that do not work properly on the listed phones. Furthermore, Kenwood and Parrot are very slow at adding new phones to the list.



I agree it's buggy but some phones do work as listed. The DDX and DNX series use the same Parrot interface.(same firmware) I must have 10 current bug reports with Kenwood about problems. The USB file limitations are stupid and if you have more than a few songs (I have about 7000 on a 200G drive.) It can be really be slow.


I'm still happy with the units operation in general. I just finished a 2400 mile trip with 4 kids and because of the AV features of my DDX unit with addon GPS, I still have most of my sanity.


That trip to the race track really got my top speed up.


----------



## tuxicle

I echo BeanAnimal's sentiments. I have a DNX6140, and although the BT seems to play well with my Nokia 6300 (except for SMS), the UI is an eyesore that's incredibly poorly thought out. What sticks out:
You can't go to the previous song in a playlist, only repeat the current one. WTF?
Loading images or album art freezes the entire UI, including the volume knob. I would think the CPU inside, which can decode a DVD, would be able to handle one tiny JPEG without breaking a sweat...
Very slow handling of USB devices. I had high hopes of using a portable USB hard disk with all my music on it, but it chokes and reboots. So I have to use a small USB stick instead.
Boot up time. Yes, it's faster than the Pioneers, but it's still too slow. The unit draws power from the batteries even when the ignition is off or set to ACC, so why not keep the CPU powered up and running?

And yes, such a world of a difference when using the Garmin navigation screens, which are thoughtfully laid out, with BIG touch-screen areas.


It strikes me as odd that so many people seemed to have shelled out big bucks to buy the DNX series head units, but nobody seems to think that things like the poor UI are an issue. I guess it's hard to admit that we spent that much and didn't get our money's worth. Still, it's better than the Pioneers in two ways: boot time, and no Microsoft software in my car!


----------



## ghoulwe

Yikes, tough stuff BeanAnimal...I gather you don't like the 9140.


So, what would you buy instead?


----------



## BeanAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghoulwe* /forum/post/16879116
> 
> 
> Yikes, tough stuff BeanAnimal...I gather you don't like the 9140.
> 
> 
> So, what would you buy instead?



I don't have my 9140 yet. I am still waiting on it as the promised replacement for the bug riddled 5120. The joke is that, save a few minor cosmetic changes (like removing the volume knob) and an INTERNAL BT instead of the external KCA-BT200, they are they SAME Units.


I am not sure what I would get instead. I like the Garmin NAV better than any other unit. I NEED quality hands free though. Honestly, I may remove the unit and go back to the stock Ford head unit and add the Ford BT module and a standard Garmin suction cup NAV unit.


Kenwood has no clue what they are doing and it is not like they are going to figure this out any time soon. Honestly.


I want so badly to like these units, but they are just soooo bad that I can't.


----------



## ghoulwe

I was looking at the Pioneer Premier DEH-P710BT HU to replace a stock unit in my '05 Outback. Then I started thinking about in-dash Nav & touchscreen. You've got me scared about Kenwood, though, and you're not the only one I've read who has problems. I have a Nuvi w/suction cup.


How about the Pioneer AVIC's?


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuxicle* /forum/post/16873598
> 
> 
> I echo BeanAnimal's sentiments. I have a DNX6140, and although the BT seems to play well with my Nokia 6300 (except for SMS), the UI is an eyesore that's incredibly poorly thought out. What sticks out:
> You can't go to the previous song in a playlist, only repeat the current one. WTF?
> Loading images or album art freezes the entire UI, including the volume knob. I would think the CPU inside, which can decode a DVD, would be able to handle one tiny JPEG without breaking a sweat...
> Very slow handling of USB devices. I had high hopes of using a portable USB hard disk with all my music on it, but it chokes and reboots. So I have to use a small USB stick instead.
> Boot up time. Yes, it's faster than the Pioneers, but it's still too slow. The unit draws power from the batteries even when the ignition is off or set to ACC, so why not keep the CPU powered up and running?
> 
> And yes, such a world of a difference when using the Garmin navigation screens, which are thoughtfully laid out, with BIG touch-screen areas.
> 
> 
> It strikes me as odd that so many people seemed to have shelled out big bucks to buy the DNX series head units, but nobody seems to think that things like the poor UI are an issue. I guess it's hard to admit that we spent that much and didn't get our money's worth. Still, it's better than the Pioneers in two ways: boot time, and no Microsoft software in my car!



The Kenwood UI is the standard weird menu system I see on lots on Japanese designed control systems. I was a EE for Fujitsu microelectronics here for 10 years and can tell you the DNX menus are light years better than what's on the Industrial internal use only products for wafer fabrication. Software engineers in Japan get no love.
http://gizmodo.com/5069366/why-zen-s...ome-from-japan 


One thing I did to improve USB Hard-drive operation with lots of files was to use really short tags (16 chars) with blanks in unneeded fields (comments etc...) to improve memory usage. http://www.mp3tag.de/en/index.html Kenwoods file routines really are bad.


----------



## mntmst




honestly said:


> mntmst;16859647
> thanks for the info checking it out[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you use mp3tag this config file contains a few convert actions for titles and album fields. (shorten)
> 
> 
> 
> Mp3tagSettings.zip 13.9072265625k . file
Click to expand...


----------



## VETSTYL

Does anyone know if the the new Palm Pre will connect with the 9140?


----------



## Fidget-ss

I recently just got the 9140 and so far I am impress though i have a few questions to the experts who have used the unit for a bit


1) Is the rebate also available for Canadian's?


2) It is not letting me change the back ground picture for some reason. I am thinking its because of the skin that i have chosen. Doesn't even give me the change option under display


3) Is there a maximum limit of what size USB memory key that can be used?


4) Can you hook up a self powered Hard Drive to the USB port ?


5) Can someone provide a list of voice commands that can be used with this unit.


6) Is there a way to add vehicles?


I think that's it. I thank you for help!


----------



## Fidget-ss

Bump help a fellow person out


----------



## BeanAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/16880400
> 
> 
> The Kenwood UI is the standard weird menu system I see on lots on Japanese designed control systems. I was a EE for Fujitsu microelectronics here for 10 years and can tell you the DNX menus are light years better than what's on the Industrial internal use only products for wafer fabrication. Software engineers in Japan get no love.
> http://gizmodo.com/5069366/why-zen-s...ome-from-japan
> 
> 
> One thing I did to improve USB Hard-drive operation with lots of files was to use really short tags (16 chars) with blanks in unneeded fields (comments etc...) to improve memory usage. http://www.mp3tag.de/en/index.html Kenwoods file routines really are bad.



I don't work in a wafer fabrication facility... I put a $1500 head unit in a vehichle and the user interface AND functionality flat out sucks. The more I think about it, the more I come to the conclusion that the entire DNX product line is a joke other than it has Garmin NAV built in. Honestly... it could not be much worse. I am STILL waiting (4 months now) on my 9140 replacement for my 5120. Kenwood has no clue how to support this product or improve it.


----------



## GAMacky

I've got a 160GB iPod Classic and a 16GB iPod Nano, both of which has the Video Playlists option under the Videos menu. However, Video Playlists is not available in DNX9140 via the ip301v cable. What gives? I have a ton of music videos that I would love to play to the rear monitors, and to individually select them to play is rediculous. Am I missing something?


----------



## Cholerabob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fidget-ss* /forum/post/16885700
> 
> 
> I recently just got the 9140 and so far I am impress though i have a few questions to the experts who have used the unit for a bit
> 
> 
> 1) Is the rebate also available for Canadian's?
> 
> 
> 2) It is not letting me change the back ground picture for some reason. I am thinking its because of the skin that i have chosen. Doesn't even give me the change option under display
> 
> 
> 3) Is there a maximum limit of what size USB memory key that can be used?
> 
> 
> 4) Can you hook up a self powered Hard Drive to the USB port ?
> 
> 
> 5) Can someone provide a list of voice commands that can be used with this unit.
> 
> 
> 6) Is there a way to add vehicles?
> 
> 
> I think that's it. I thank you for help!




1- No the rebate is not available thru Kenwood Canada


2- Then you are doing something wrong visit http://www.kenwoodforums.com/viewfor...4be5facb597c6a all the info is there


3- Not that i know of , just a limit in files and folders ( see previous posters posts )


4- Yes you can, i have a 2.5 500g HD in a portable box pluged in


5- ? Basic commands for functions, are in the manual ( stop, start, back, dial, next, where too, all sources, ect... )


6- Yes info on how to at provided link


----------



## Cholerabob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GAMacky* /forum/post/16898658
> 
> 
> I've got a 160GB iPod Classic and a 16GB iPod Nano, both of which has the Video Playlists option under the Videos menu. However, Video Playlists is not available in DNX9140 via the ip301v cable. What gives? I have a ton of music videos that I would love to play to the rear monitors, and to individually select them to play is rediculous. Am I missing something?



Video thru USB


----------



## Cholerabob




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tuxicle* /forum/post/16873598
> 
> 
> It strikes me as odd that so many people seemed to have shelled out big bucks to buy the DNX series head units, but nobody seems to think that things like the poor UI are an issue. I guess it's hard to admit that we spent that much and didn't get our money's worth. Still, it's better than the Pioneers in two ways: boot time, and no Microsoft software in my car!




Maybe because what you consider problems aren't for most of us ? I have absolutley no problem with mine.


----------



## alpher

In my current Lexus ive had the following systems installed:


Kenwood DNX-7029 + KNA-G520

Kenwood DNX8022BT

Pioneer AVICF900BT

Kenwood DNX9240BT


And...i must say...i couldnt wait to get rid of the Pioneer unit...sold it off after just two months (i usually keep my un units 10-12 months!)...and got the DNX9240BT...and i cant begin to tell you have good the Kenwood's are compared to the Pioneers










For the record ive also tested all available 2-DIN MM systems the last 4-5 years from Kenwood, Pioneer, Alpine, Clarion, Sony + a few other non-mentionables... And i must say, nothing even comes close to the DNX9240BT. However...coming from the DNX8220 (i leave out the two months of AVICF900BT ownership here)...afirst i was abit disapointed about the DNX9240 because of the now fixed recource-hog bug. Updated firmware...and voila. The worlds most complete 2-DIN navi system...for now atleast










And as for tips etc...heres my findings with the unit so far:


It will accept Topo-maps!







(Use Garmins mapsource software)

It offcourse uses the same poi speedtrap-files as Garmin.

You can buy the Garmin Maps, they are much cheaper than the Kenwood ones







(ive allready upgraded to "2010 first quarter" on my unit)


The "custom start up" screen has allready been mentioned, so i think i will shut up for now


----------



## BeanAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cholerabob* /forum/post/16912984
> 
> 
> Maybe because what you consider problems aren't for most of us ? I have absolutley no problem with mine.



You make it sound like asking for quality audio from blue tooth and a reasonable user interface are asking for too much? It is 2009, you may be happy with a 1980's clunky interface and audio quality that rivals a 1980's cordless phone... but MOST of us have a bit higher expectations and standards when we spend $1500-$3000 dollars. Be happy all you wish, but don't turn your nose up at people who expect more for their money when the technology is readily available. The product is poorly thought out and its interface and functions are poorly implemented. PERIOD.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeanAnimal* /forum/post/16921432
> 
> 
> You make it sound like asking for quality audio from blue tooth and a reasonable user interface are asking for too much? It is 2009, you may be happy with a 1980's clunky interface and audio quality that rivals a 1980's cordless phone... but MOST of us have a bit higher expectations and standards when we spend $1500-$3000 dollars. Be happy all you wish, but don't turn your nose up at people who expect more for their money when the technology is readily available. The product is poorly thought out and its interface and functions are poorly implemented. PERIOD.



Can you put you down as undecided?









http://www.nsaspook.com/extsw.wmv


----------



## alpher

For those of us that require a bit more quality than your average mp3 file can offer...the DNX-9xxx series (havent tried it on other players...yet) offers wav-compability. In other words, you can convert (not recode) your FLAC files to wav (takes about 1 second pr. song) and, like i tried today, burn them onto a dvd....and voila...you've got yourself a unit that can handle a lossless music format on DVD/USB/etc. Wich is one thing i know i have been looking for a long time!










Im going to test this on a large'ish usb disc leter, to see how well that works


----------



## alpher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeanAnimal* /forum/post/16921432
> 
> 
> You make it sound like asking for quality audio from blue tooth and a reasonable user interface are asking for too much? It is 2009, you may be happy with a 1980's clunky interface and audio quality that rivals a 1980's cordless phone... but MOST of us have a bit higher expectations and standards when we spend $1500-$3000 dollars. Be happy all you wish, but don't turn your nose up at people who expect more for their money when the technology is readily available. The product is poorly thought out and its interface and functions are poorly implemented. PERIOD.



Sad to hear that you ar THAT disapointed with the unit that you had...


And after having extensively tested a great deal of whats on the market today, i can tell you that...if you think the DNX5xxx is utter rubich....you most likely wont find anything else that is going to satisfy you...sorry.


----------



## BeanAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alpher* /forum/post/16926105
> 
> 
> Sad to hear that you ar THAT disapointed with the unit that you had...
> 
> 
> And after having extensively tested a great deal of whats on the market today, i can tell you that...if you think the DNX5xxx is utter rubich....you most likely wont find anything else that is going to satisfy you...sorry.



What blows my mind is that MOST of the problems with the head unit are simply a result of poorly thought out interface workflow and/or the result of deisgners who have no clue what an inteface should function like. Of course the Parrot based bluetooth is total crap too...


I don't care if every other unit on planet earth is worse than the DNX series. That means they all suck and the DNX just sucks less. The price tag is too high for a product with so many blatant problems and so little progress towards fixing them. Kenwood has openly admitted that the product development is done overseas and they are pretty much deaf dumb and blind to the consumer complaints and bug reports. I spent a lot of money for a lot of problems and poor bluetooth functionality. Garmin gets it. Apple get it. Sirius/XM gets it. Kenwood just can't figure out how to put the pieces together behind an elegant interface. Insteat it feels like a 1980's space shuttle console complete with cryptic 3 letter abreviations for functions. Honestly, I could deal with the bugs if the UI wasn't so damn ugly, cryptic and poorly laid out. Give me (or any of us) one hour with the UI development team and the product would be light years better. That is what is so sad... you mean to tell me that not one bonehead at Kenwood said "the clock is waaaay too small" or "the phone dialer is hard to use and ugly" or "The station ID needs to show up on the preset buttons" or "there are too many steps involved in changing BASS or TREBBLE". Good grief....


----------



## Cholerabob

Wow so much anger it is sad


----------



## alpher




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cholerabob* /forum/post/16935515
> 
> 
> Wow so much anger it is sad



You said it...


----------



## BeanAnimal

Ohh good grief...


Honestly, what is more frustrating than dealing with a poorly designed and supported product is dealing with apologists who think everybody has to smile and be happy with everybody else, no matter what the circumstances are. Sad? With customers like you guys, it is no wonder that companies can get away with peddling such unpolished products with such poor customer support.


I paid a lot of money for the product and it does not function as advertised. The combination of poor bluetooth quality, poor user interface and bugs, combined with a lack of updates for both functionality and bluetooth handsets are unacceptable. I am not able to return the unit for a refund and have invested time and money in the installation. I have spent numerous hours on the phone with support and customer service. If you look at a few other car audio related forums, you will find numerous users with the same feelings and attitude.


Again, be happy all you want. I am not pleased with the product at any level and I am more than eager to discuss my issues with the unit in hopes of alerting other people to the problems. If people do not speak up and do so loudly, then problems never get addressed.


Next time, please leave the personal comments out of it. It is rather immature to take a swipe at me because I have a problem with a product that you happen to like.


----------



## zlot680




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dead.Horse* /forum/post/16739618
> 
> 
> I tried using the call button, but it still won't call out. It may be a problem with my phone, which is an HTC Touch Pro, as it seemed to work with my friends cheapo flip phone. It's also kinda disappointing that I can't use SMS.



Dead.Horse - I have the HTC Fuze (Same as Touch Pro) from ATT. I am looking at getting the 9140 soon - how does the bluetooth work with it? Seems like you can't do SMS with the phone and the 9140? Any reason why not? That was a big selling feature for me


----------



## BeanAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zlot680* /forum/post/16945236
> 
> 
> Dead.Horse - I have the HTC Fuze (Same as Touch Pro) from ATT. I am looking at getting the 9140 soon - how does the bluetooth work with it? Seems like you can't do SMS with the phone and the 9140? Any reason why not? That was a big selling feature for me



All of the DNX units appear to use a bluetooth module made by Parrot. They, for lack of better words, are complete garbage. The firmware is very buggy and rarely updated to support now phones or fix bugs for listed features. The unit attempts to sync the entire call log and phone book after each call, during which time many features ar disabled during the sync (3-5 minutes for a modest phonebook). The voice dialing, SMS and other features are hit or miss, even with phones listed as fully supported. These have been known issues since the relase of the DNX series and have not been addressed even with the new models this year.


----------



## priusfan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alpher* /forum/post/16920489
> 
> 
> ....And as for tips etc...heres my findings with the unit so far:
> 
> It will accept Topo-maps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Use Garmins mapsource software)
> 
> It offcourse uses the same poi speedtrap-files as Garmin.
> 
> You can buy the Garmin Maps, they are much cheaper than the Kenwood ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ive allready upgraded to "2010 first quarter" on my unit)...



Bonjour from France.

thx for the info.

I installed myself a 9240bt in my new Prius III.

I use a IPOD classic 120.

I am happy with the sound , not with the UI for the radio: seeing P3 and 87.8 is stupid when you should have the station's name.

Could you please give some details regarding the upgrade of the Maps.

Do you just buy a SD card or a DVD ?


----------



## andrewkm

is it worth switching from the dnx 8120 to this?


----------



## rsxwolf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrewkm* /forum/post/16982219
> 
> 
> is it worth switching from the dnx 8120 to this?



I had an 8120 for about 3 weeks, did everything imaginable to get quality (or at least good) sound out of the unit and finally gave up.


Upgraded to the 9140 and have zero regrets. The quality of the sound for me is so much improved.


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Phillies44

NEED HELP! Minor gripe but annoying to me nontheless.


Here it goes. On my iPod the 9140 play all songs from the selected artist one after the other. This is normally not that big a deal but it gets annoying when you only have one song for that artist and it keeps repeating it, over and over, until you choose something else. I know some of you will say "Well just change the frickin' song" and that's fine but I'd prefer to find an option that just plays what's selected. I don't have the repeat, shuffle, etc options on.


Any help would be appreciated, assuming anything can even be done.


Also, what the hell is the little 'TI' logo at the bottom of the LCD display? It's been on there since my installer hooked up the unit and I can't find out what it stands for.


Thanks again.


----------



## Fidget-ss

I think the TI is for Traffic Information... not sure though.


----------



## Phillies44




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fidget-ss* /forum/post/17076015
> 
> 
> I think the TI is for Traffic Information... not sure though.



Thanks. I finally figured it out when I found the TI button only available on the Tuner source input.


----------



## BeanAnimal

The user interface feels more like a 1980 space shuttle computer than it does a modern stereo.


I am STILL waiting on my replacement for the 5120!


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeanAnimal* /forum/post/17078236
> 
> 
> The user interface feels more like a 1980 space shuttle computer than it does a modern stereo.
> 
> 
> I am STILL waiting on my replacement for the 5120!



Hey, the shuttle system was pretty advanced for something designed in the 1970's.









Now where the HELL is that volume control?









http://klabs.org/DEI/Processor/shuttle/


----------



## namx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hammer32* /forum/post/16618347
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the $150 rebate form:
> 
> Rebate Form
> 
> Rebate Website, use offer code: KEN-5001
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you're still shopping and have access to AAFES (Army & Air Force Exchange Service) the unit is selling for $1,199.00.



Anyone bought this item from aafes before? On the website, it states you need to buy the navigation module for another $579. Everyone else has that included. Is this a misprint or did Kenwood send a different packaging for aafes?


----------



## Cucuy

I don't have the unit but from what I read this unit is all inclusive except the hd radio or satellite radio. You shuold not be paying extra for the GPS module. I think it is a misprint.


----------



## sbb_f1234

hi ,how is your feedback regarding the baby ..?


----------



## sbb_f1234

i think you can ground it . it is not hard to keep away from police.


----------



## sbb_f1234

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Do you think this will work to allow you to have both HD and satellite at the same time. Kenwood KCA-S220A They have this on Cruthfields site. Here is the Item #113KCAS220



Right now you can only hook up one or the other.



curious about the same thing as boxxed


----------



## sbb_f1234

any one have any idea on the map updating ?


----------



## watts.andrew

Bean Animal, settle down. I think you will find there is nothing better on the market. The world's not perfect. Make a CarPC and customise it all you want. Trust me, the kenwood units are a hell of a lot better than the avics! Just got rid of my AVIC-900BT


Has anyone got access to a current service manual or know how to modify DVD region settings? Thanks


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *watts.andrew* /forum/post/17253551
> 
> 
> Bean Animal, settle down. I think you will find there is nothing better on the market. The world's not perfect. Make a CarPC and customise it all you want. Trust me, the kenwood units are a hell of a lot better than the avics! Just got rid of my AVIC-900BT
> 
> 
> Has anyone got access to a current service manual or know how to modify DVD region settings? Thanks



The manual is $20 at www.pacparts.com B53-0725-00 SERVICE MANUAL
http://www.pacparts.com/reference/880/DNX9140.pdf


----------



## Outofphase

DNX-9140 XM Sat radio help please.


I'm having problems with my Sat tuner when using Seek2 on XM to switch presets. It will only switch to the next/prev preset if you wait a few seconds for the station to load and sometimes it will pick a channel at random. It used to work fine until a few weeks ago.


I have the Kenwood XM adapter w/the Audiovox mini-tuner. The dealer switched the XM/tuner boxes with the same result. I've tried several resets on the 9140 as well. Kenwood thinks that the head unit is bad and wants me to send it for repair. It's under warranty and only a few months old. I really don't want to send it off. Any ideas?


Thanks for your help.


----------



## eggyhustles

Ive had this unit for a little while and hate it...plan to sell soon...buggy bluetooth, ipod makes it crash alot tryin' to show album art, and the crossovers suck..only highpass and low pass..


what is the best double din nav unit on the market right now? i was using a rockford 3sixty 2 to bandpass 2 peerless sls 8's and tang bang mids, but i wanna ditch that too


is there a good unit that also has active crossovers?


----------



## Jordan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eggyhustles* /forum/post/17995522
> 
> 
> Ive had this unit for a little while and hate it...plan to sell soon...buggy bluetooth, ipod makes it crash alot tryin' to show album art, and the crossovers suck..only highpass and low pass..



Well, I'm not sure there's anything "better". This unit seemed to have the least number of detractors in this class. I have one, and it has some very nice features and some odd limitations:


The good

Screen is very nice - bright and clear

Sound is good, though only through I'm using external amps

The nav is very nice, if determined to take me back roads more than I like

- voice command works well, though not flawless

All the different source options are great, though it would be nice to be able to hide the inactive ones (like TV and Satellite)

Boot time really isn't that bad (12-15 seconds), and the backup camera will come up in about 4-5 seconds (before the unit fully boots).

With 8000 songs, the ipod interface works pretty well (easy to nav)


The bad

My HTC touch pro won't stay connected via Bluetooth. It's odd as it works with my headsets, and it worked with my old Parrot 3000 add-on unit

USB and mp3 discs don't allow FF/Rew, just track fwd/back. That really sucks if you put a movie on a flash drive

the iPod interface uses the internal ipod decoders, which - aside from being lousy - can be fouled by iPod HD noise (Apple hardware sucks)

when playing a song on the ipod with artwork, you can't skip to the next song until the artwork loads.

In my unit, DVD video freezes from time to time (gotta send it back for that one).


I might be disappointed in the limited am/fm preset options, but I live in the sticks and I only have 3-4 stations I like, so having 6 presets each is no big deal.


If I could get the BT working (well, and the DVD), I'd be pretty happy with the unit. If anyone else has had an issue with the Touch Pro and figured ou how to get the connection consistent, I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jordan* /forum/post/18213822
> 
> 
> Well, I'm not sure there's anything "better". This unit seemed to have the least number of detractors in this class. I have one, and it has some very nice features and some odd limitations:
> 
> 
> The good
> 
> Screen is very nice - bright and clear
> 
> Sound is good, though only through I'm using external amps
> 
> The nav is very nice, if determined to take me back roads more than I like
> 
> - voice command works well, though not flawless
> 
> All the different source options are great, though it would be nice to be able to hide the inactive ones (like TV and Satellite)
> 
> Boot time really isn't that bad (12-15 seconds), and the backup camera will come up in about 4-5 seconds (before the unit fully boots).
> 
> With 8000 songs, the ipod interface works pretty well (easy to nav)
> 
> 
> The bad
> 
> My HTC touch pro won't stay connected via Bluetooth. It's odd as it works with my headsets, and it worked with my old Parrot 3000 add-on unit
> 
> USB and mp3 discs don't allow FF/Rew, just track fwd/back. That really sucks if you put a movie on a flash drive
> 
> the iPod interface uses the internal ipod decoders, which - aside from being lousy - can be fouled by iPod HD noise (Apple hardware sucks)
> 
> when playing a song on the ipod with artwork, you can't skip to the next song until the artwork loads.
> 
> In my unit, DVD video freezes from time to time (gotta send it back for that one).
> 
> 
> I might be disappointed in the limited am/fm preset options, but I live in the sticks and I only have 3-4 stations I like, so having 6 presets each is no big deal.
> 
> 
> If I could get the BT working (well, and the DVD), I'd be pretty happy with the unit. If anyone else has had an issue with the Touch Pro and figured ou how to get the connection consistent, I'd love to hear about it.



Have you updated to the latest firmwares?

http://www.kenwood.com/cs/ce/


----------



## Leonten

On the Kenwood DNX9140 is there a way to change what the Garmin voice says? I mean can I have it say something other that recalculating?


----------



## hammer32

I think there is an option to have it not say that, but I don't think you can have it say something else.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Leonten* /forum/post/18307965
> 
> 
> On the Kenwood DNX9140 is there a way to change what the Garmin voice says? I mean can I have it say something other that recalculating?



Use this, but you need access to the mini usb port in back to access the voice files. http://turboccc.wikispaces.com/TTSVoiceEditor 


You will need to load the garmin usb drivers on a computer then connect that to the port on back on the Kenwood.

http://www.poi-factory.com/node/16263 


You can also use the WepUpdater to add more voices via the usb port.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nsaspoo...50597026/show/


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/18310120
> 
> 
> Use this, but you need access to the mini usb port in back to access the voice files. http://turboccc.wikispaces.com/TTSVoiceEditor
> 
> 
> You will need to load the garmin usb drivers on a computer then connect that to the port on back on the Kenwood.
> 
> http://www.poi-factory.com/node/16263
> 
> 
> You can also use the WepUpdater to add more voices via the usb port.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/nsaspoo...50597026/show/



Here is a trick to get into the GPS unit software. Use at your own risk...

http://www.kenwoodforums.com/viewtop...=unread#unread


----------



## BeanAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/18217403
> 
> 
> Have you updated to the latest firmwares?
> 
> http://www.kenwood.com/cs/ce/



You are trying to be funny right?


These units are complete crap and the firmware updates are few and far between. The last actual firmware updates for most of the models were well over a year ago for the DNX5 series and 5 months ago for the DNX9 series. The latest DNX9 update fixes GPS problems caused by the 2010 garmin updated and is supposed to fix GUI freezing problems. It does NOTHING to address the BT problems, interface problems or any of the other laundry list of flaws in the units.


Bluetooth?

They are almost 2 years behind with regard to current phone compatability. Buy a $2,000 - $3,000 head unit and within 6 months they refuse to offer firmware updates or new phone profiles? They refuse to fix the glaring interface and ergonomic flaws?


----------



## BeanAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jordan* /forum/post/18213822
> 
> 
> My HTC touch pro won't stay connected via Bluetooth. It's odd as it works with my headsets, and it worked with my old Parrot 3000 add-on unit



It is not just your TP... it is all BT devices. We have tried with at least a dozen (not joke) different phones. Each profile has its own set of quirks. In most cases, the functionality is sporadic and the head unit eventually needs to be hard reset to get the BT functioning again.


It appears the the ENTIRE phone book and call log is re-synced after EACH call. This makes the BT unavailable for several minutes after each call.



> Quote:
> In my unit, DVD video freezes from time to time (gotta send it back for that one).



Happens on my DNX5 also. It appears to be a common problem.



> Quote:
> I might be disappointed in the limited am/fm preset options, but I live in the sticks and I only have 3-4 stations I like, so having 6 presets each is no big deal.



Sure, but that is no excuse for the lack of expected functionality. Even low end units have more robust preset naming and functionality.



> Quote:
> If I could get the BT working (well, and the DVD), I'd be pretty happy with the unit. If anyone else has had an issue with the Touch Pro and figured ou how to get the connection consistent, I'd love to hear about it.



We have a TP, TP2 and a Imagio... no dice and don't hold your breath.


----------



## Spanky8

Wow,

Just from skimming the last few posts, I'm shocked at what I've seen about the bluetooth on Kenwood units. I was seriously looking into getting one of these units, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeanAnimal* /forum/post/18314620
> 
> 
> You are trying to be funny right?
> 
> 
> These units are complete crap and the firmware updates are few and far between. The last actual firmware updates for most of the models were well over a year ago for the DNX5 series and 5 months ago for the DNX9 series. The latest DNX9 update fixes GPS problems caused by the 2010 garmin updated and is supposed to fix GUI freezing problems. It does NOTHING to address the BT problems, interface problems or any of the other laundry list of flaws in the units.
> 
> 
> Bluetooth?
> 
> They are almost 2 years behind with regard to current phone compatability. Buy a $2,000 - $3,000 head unit and within 6 months they refuse to offer firmware updates or new phone profiles? They refuse to fix the glaring interface and ergonomic flaws?



Ok, not a Kenwood fanboy. I agree on the UI but a lot of the BT problems are generic phone problems that happen on other units not just Kenwood.

http://discussions.apple.com/thread....45741&tstart=0


----------



## BeanAnimal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mntmst* /forum/post/18314927
> 
> 
> Ok, not a Kenwood fanboy. I agree on the UI but a lot of the BT problems are generic phone problems that happen on other units not just Kenwood.
> 
> http://discussions.apple.com/thread....45741&tstart=0



Not trying to beat you up as a fanboy (honest). At the same time, there is abosuletly no excuse for a company like Kenwood to sell such unadulterated crap. It is poor engineering from the ground up.


The Kenwood BT stuff is OEMed by Parrot.. IMHO Parrot is complete and utter crap anyway...


There are plenty of hands free BT products that don't suffer from these problems. The major auto manufacturers have figured out how to make it work with OEM headunits and/or add-on modules. It is not rocket science.


The bigger issue is the fact that Kenwood continues to release products based the exact same platform and firmware without addressing the KNOWN issues and has an update cycle that is far from acceptable.


I will never purchase another Kenwood product as long as I live. FWIW I used to be a kenwood dealer and purchased this unit based on the longtime favorable relationship and product line. This product is pure crap and has no hope of being fixed, let alone supported over its expected lifespan.


----------



## tkawika

I am very pleased with everything except the MIC quality on calls. I am not sure if this a BT issue or the MIC. BT works great to stream from my iPhone 3gs and my older 3g. I hear everyone just fine. The biggest issue is that everyone has is hearing me. Has anyone swapped out the MIC??


I rate the GPS - 8 (wish I could find the freaking traffic module for it), Radio - 9, DIVX movies - 6, iPod - 7 (16:9 gets screwed up), Touchscreen - 10, DVD Movies - 9, BT - 7 (it would be higher if the freaking MIC worked better)


I am overall pleased with the unit. I have had it about 6 months and got a great deal on it ($950).


----------



## cowtipper

So far, I haven't had any major issues with my unit. I haven't played around much with SMS and phonebook features, but everything else has been great. The initial load time is a tad long. When I use my ipod, i still have album artwork loaded and I noticed track changes being slightly longer, but nothing in the 8 second range.

My one issues is with phone calls, but not actually with me. The person on the other end doesn't have problems with hearing me, but there seems to be a lot of feedback when they talk. Basically, when they talk, it comes out of the tweeter and feeds right back in to the mic. I didn't really notice until I called a phone that was connected to my car. Any one have an idea for that? Possibly relocating the mic as the best option with adjusting volumes?


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cowtipper* /forum/post/18489606
> 
> 
> So far, I haven't had any major issues with my unit. I haven't played around much with SMS and phonebook features, but everything else has been great. The initial load time is a tad long. When I use my ipod, i still have album artwork loaded and I noticed track changes being slightly longer, but nothing in the 8 second range.
> 
> My one issues is with phone calls, but not actually with me. The person on the other end doesn't have problems with hearing me, but there seems to be a lot of feedback when they talk. Basically, when they talk, it comes out of the tweeter and feeds right back in to the mic. I didn't really notice until I called a phone that was connected to my car. Any one have an idea for that? Possibly relocating the mic as the best option with adjusting volumes?



Can you set the phone speaker for right or left only. That might help.


----------



## abalosa

mntmst - i am ready to install 9140 and want to use existing mic which is up on the rear view mirror. I saw your previous post about the service manual and thought you might have it. Does the service manual have connector pinout diagrams for all connectors on the back of the unit?


Any one have pinout tables, diagrams of the connectors?


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abalosa* /forum/post/18522608
> 
> 
> mntmst - i am ready to install 9140 and want to use existing mic which is up on the rear view mirror. I saw your previous post about the service manual and thought you might have it. Does the service manual have connector pinout diagrams for all connectors on the back of the unit?
> 
> 
> Any one have pinout tables, diagrams of the connectors?



I only have the manual for the older d*x8 series. Will PM you a link where you can find that. The BT mic uses a standard mini-plug so that should be easy to connect to yours.
http://www.kenwoodusa.com/Support/Ca...wners_Manuals/


----------



## Biggamer3

Hey guys, looking to buy a headunit for my Camry.


Thing is, i currently have a blue tooth in my car and even though this Kenwood has a Blu Tooth as well, can i have the option to still use the BT i currently have and not enable the In Dash Navs BT?


----------



## bigbarney

In order to get Blu Tooth to work on anything, you first must pair the devices. If you don't pair then the blu tooth doesn't work.


Long story short... pair on your existing set-up if you wish and don't pair on the Kenwood.


----------



## bigbarney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cowtipper* /forum/post/18489606
> 
> 
> Any one have an idea for that? Possibly relocating the mic as the best option with adjusting volumes?



Your mic volume is most likely too high.


----------



## Biggamer3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigbarney* /forum/post/18606677
> 
> 
> In order to get Blu Tooth to work on anything, you first must pair the devices. If you don't pair then the blu tooth doesn't work.
> 
> 
> Long story short... pair on your existing set-up if you wish and don't pair on the Kenwood.



I hear that, but while the installer will install the Kenwood wont he disable the old BT wiring to make this one work?


----------



## Biggamer3

One more questions folks, Do i need to order a kit to make this install in my 2010 Camry?


----------



## dbldare

I need help and it looks like I came to the right place.


I can pick up a used 9140 for $500 locally. All works fine EXCEPT one of the USB's was cut (not the ipod one). Apparently it was an attempted robbery or something. For 5 bills would this be a good replacement for my stock Durango's NAV system? I need NAV, Sirius, DVD, Back-up Cam, steering wheel controls. I have an iPhone 3g, btw.


I'm torn between Kenwood and/or Pioneer Avic head units.


Thanks in advance,

dbl


----------



## JohnnyAirtime

First post here... Found this thread by searching for my HU, and looking to see about adding waypoints...


So, I thought I'd throw out some good info that might help others;


I've bought a refurb'd unit... for $900, and have updated everything (firmware, bluetooth, GPS Maps...etc) and have had NO problems with anything since those updates.


... the bluetooth used to drop after each call ended. Doesn't do that any longer, and works perfect (with a Motorola Droid) especially after adjusting the mic volume to 4, and placing it directly in front of me (steering column or at visor area)


... the mapping, used to not show roads/street names too well... and with the update, it's helped. Shows me what I need (in my opinion), and is FAR superior to an Alpine (INA-W900)!! Plus, I was able to upload my own POIs for red light cameras, personal waypoints as POIs...etc.etc. with (proximity) alerts!


... I was able to upload my own splash screen. Very cool and custom feature.


XM, Traffic, iPod....etc all work great, and I've not had any problems. Even with this refurb unit... I bought a 3yr warranty, and hadn't had to use any of it. I'm thoroughly pleased, as this unit replaced my B Pillar mounted Garmin Street Pilot 7500 unit.


If it helps, here's a link to the install (at ford-trucks dot com);
ford-trucks.com/forums/955698-considering-a-new-head-unit-with-nav-dvd-etc-check-this.html 

(please note, the NAV pictures are BEFORE firmware and software upgrades)


Enjoy!!


----------



## MeelaPo

I ordered this unit to put into my new car once it gets here but I'm having some doubts about it.


1. From what I've read the boot up time is about 30 seconds. Has this improved at all with new firmware? How does that time compare to similar units (i.e. Pioneer Z110BT, Kenwood 7160)?


2. I don't care too much about navigation but I do care about music and iPod/iPhone integration. In the beginning of the thread users were complaining about album art causing track changes to take 8-15 seconds. Is this still the case with the current firmware? Is the only solution still to just stop syncing album art? I like to keep my music organized and labeled and album on my iPhone and iPod Classic and I would rather not get rid of album artwork. Are there any other alternatives? Do other models within the Kenwood family do the same thing? Would another head unit be better (if so, which one)?


Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyAirtime

Speaking for myself in *BOLD*;



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MeelaPo* /forum/post/18708022
> 
> 
> I ordered this unit to put into my new car once it gets here but I'm having some doubts about it.
> 
> 
> 1. From what I've read the boot up time is about 30 seconds. Has this improved at all with new firmware? How does that time compare to similar units (i.e. Pioneer Z110BT, Kenwood 7160)?
> 
> *The boot up time, is long. However, if you have a backup cam... it comes on right away (no matter the boot up time). So by the time I either use 'remote start' to start my vehicle... or, if I'm jumping in and backing up out of my driveway... the unit is already on, or comes on by the time I need it to. I've personally never had a problem with it's boot up time. It's not a deal-breaker for me, as the unit offers SO MUCH MORE than other units.*
> 
> 
> 2. I don't care too much about navigation but I do care about music and iPod/iPhone integration. In the beginning of the thread users were complaining about album art causing track changes to take 8-15 seconds. Is this still the case with the current firmware? Is the only solution still to just stop syncing album art? I like to keep my music organized and labeled and album on my iPhone and iPod Classic and I would rather not get rid of album artwork. Are there any other alternatives? Do other models within the Kenwood family do the same thing? Would another head unit be better (if so, which one)?
> 
> *I don't know... I use my iPod but don't have album art on all the albums. I've never noticed a problem of lag... but it could be that my PC's 450Gb of music with album art... hasn't seen my 80Gb iPod in a year or so. Again, "album art" isn't important to me being it has nothing to do with the music itself.
> 
> 
> I also just plugged in a USB Pen Drive I had about 10 MP3s on, and it loaded fast... some had album art, some didn't even say the song playing... just the file name. But, they played well... fast load, and using Random it made for a great drive to the BBQ.
> 
> 
> I guess we all have our different reasons for wanting this type of head unit. I chose it MOSTLY due to it's Garmin based Navigation. All the features that came with it, are growing on me (by leaps and bounds!)*
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## maybewecan

I purchased the 9140 about a week ago and I have to say so far it is performing flawlessly. Bluetooth sounds great, no problems. GPS seems to be exactly what I was looking for. What I am struggling with is the preferred way of setting up an external USB drive. Currently, I have a 320GB drive that I want to put my music on so there will be no need to CD's anymore. Now I am not going to use the whole thing as I think the unit will not be able to handle it. So my question is and after reading several posts, still is, what is the best way to structure my music folders? Should I create 255 folders? Each numbered 001, 002, 003, etc, with 255 files in each? If so how will I be able to view the music on the unit? Right now all I see is folders with the mp3's inside? Can I view by album or genre? If there is a way, I am having trouble finding it. Any help is appreciated.


Lastly, a question on the remote. When I use it to browse through my USB folders how do I page down, can't seem to find that either. Driving me crazy.


Other then these few things, the unit is superb, not sure why all the hating on here. Oh well.


Thanks.


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maybewecan* /forum/post/18721159
> 
> 
> I purchased the 9140 about a week ago and I have to say so far it is performing flawlessly. Bluetooth sounds great, no problems. GPS seems to be exactly what I was looking for. What I am struggling with is the preferred way of setting up an external USB drive. Currently, I have a 320GB drive that I want to put my music on so there will be no need to CD's anymore. Now I am not going to use the whole thing as I think the unit will not be able to handle it. So my question is and after reading several posts, still is, what is the best way to structure my music folders? Should I create 255 folders? Each numbered 001, 002, 003, etc, with 255 files in each? If so how will I be able to view the music on the unit? Right now all I see is folders with the mp3's inside? Can I view by album or genre? If there is a way, I am having trouble finding it. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Lastly, a question on the remote. When I use it to browse through my USB folders how do I page down, can't seem to find that either. Driving me crazy.
> 
> 
> Other then these few things, the unit is superb, not sure why all the hating on here. Oh well.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Just have good mp3 tags. The unit will read all the file tags and let you select all songs by what every albums, artist or genre you assigned. I have 6000 files on a drive (the limit is 7000). It works but is a little slow to index the database. I switched to an IPOD for music and videos but still use the USB drive when the IPOD is out of the car.


I use mp3tag to setup and embed art into the mp3 files. http://www.mp3tag.de/en/


----------



## maybewecan

Thanks for the assistance. I ended up doing basically what you said here. I finally found the "PLIST" button. It just takes a little while to come out of being grey. Seems to work just fine. Would you say using an iPod is much faster then a USB drive? It seems alot of users are doing just that.


----------



## reapur

So I was the victim of the first gen of these the DNX8120







Well, not exactly victim but I've been disappointed since the day I installed it. I've posted about this before.

The audio quality is subpar, actually it's crap as far as I'm concerned. I've never been happy with it. My $200 pioneer "backup" HU is lighyears better.

I did understand it was a tradeoff, I wanted satnav and BT, so this was the best at the time.

Now that I have a nexus one, all of a sudden SMS no longer works, it used to the first time I paired it. The phone book has to re sync after every call and it's the most annoying thing. I have no problems with the BT quality, never had a complaint when I use the hands free.

I see that not much changed with the new gen stuff, as I was looking to get an upgrade.

So not Kenwood.


Anyone have suggestions of similar products that actually work and have decent audio circuitry?


Cheers



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeanAnimal* /forum/post/18314620
> 
> 
> You are trying to be funny right?
> 
> 
> These units are complete crap and the firmware updates are few and far between. The last actual firmware updates for most of the models were well over a year ago for the DNX5 series and 5 months ago for the DNX9 series. The latest DNX9 update fixes GPS problems caused by the 2010 garmin updated and is supposed to fix GUI freezing problems. It does NOTHING to address the BT problems, interface problems or any of the other laundry list of flaws in the units.
> 
> 
> Bluetooth?
> 
> They are almost 2 years behind with regard to current phone compatability. Buy a $2,000 - $3,000 head unit and within 6 months they refuse to offer firmware updates or new phone profiles? They refuse to fix the glaring interface and ergonomic flaws?


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reapur* /forum/post/18833959
> 
> 
> So I was the victim of the first gen of these the DNX8120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, not exactly victim but I've been disappointed since the day I installed it. I've posted about this before.
> 
> The audio quality is subpar, actually it's crap as far as I'm concerned. I've never been happy with it. My $200 pioneer "backup" HU is lighyears better.
> 
> I did understand it was a tradeoff, I wanted satnav and BT, so this was the best at the time.
> 
> Now that I have a nexus one, all of a sudden SMS no longer works, it used to the first time I paired it. The phone book has to re sync after every call and it's the most annoying thing. I have no problems with the BT quality, never had a complaint when I use the hands free.
> 
> I see that not much changed with the new gen stuff, as I was looking to get an upgrade.
> 
> So not Kenwood.
> 
> 
> Anyone have suggestions of similar products that actually work and have decent audio circuitry?
> 
> 
> Cheers



Never had a problem with sound quality (DVD-A disks) with the 8XXX units but the other complains are valid. SMS over BT is a crap shoot with any new unit. I know you've soured on Kenwood but have you looked at the DNX-9960 series?

http://www.customcartips.com/videos/...0-av-demo.html


----------



## reapur

Hi mntmst, I actually like kenwood, most of the systems I've installed in my cars over the years have been primarily kenwood.

It's just disappointing that I see a brand that I like do crap like this, if they don't take care of their customers then they're just like any of the others, mass sellers, which is the point I understand.

I called their support to see how I can get the nexus one to work properly, and I'm not kidding he told me they haven't messed around with the 8120 in a while! what the hell is the point of firmware updates when they don't do any. I mean is it too much to ask kenwood for an Android profile one year after I paid 1500 for a head unit?

But I will check out the new lineup, now that I know where kenwood is weak, I can do better homework.


cheers


----------



## racerecchs

I've looked hard but can't find a posting with a direct answer on the topic and was hoping to hear from someone with actual knowledge on the issue.


I'm considering the 9140 for my FJ. The question that's keeping me on the fence involves the level of HU control of Sirius satellite radio replay functions, such as song alerts, rewind, etc. (For the purposes of the post, I'm assuming that the universal tuner does not allow the HU to control, nor do I believe it even has, these functions. That IS an assumption, so if I'm wrong, please let me know)


SO...I believe I am limited to a set up where I'll have to use a plug and play Sirius satellite radio receiver with replay capabilities (such as the starmate 5) as the HU's satellite tuner. I would connect that through the satellite input with a sr20V (NOT through the aux).


At that point, is the head unit's functionality dictated by the receiver being used? In other words, If I use a receiver with replay, can the head unit be used to control the replay functions, such as rewind, or is the HU limited to simple channel selection?


Seems like a small issue, but it's important to me as I'd like to control everything through the HU. That's what it's there for, afterall.


If anyone can speak to this question, I'd sure be glad to hear from them. Thanks.


----------



## biggz1

someone mentioned 9960 i have a question does anyone know how to get a bigger clock on this unit also how to show tthe clock when navigating...maybe kenwood is gonna wait until they get sued by someone who says they were squinting to see the clock lol....


----------



## mntmst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *biggz1* /forum/post/19017196
> 
> 
> someone mentioned 9960 i have a question does anyone know how to get a bigger clock on this unit also how to show tthe clock when navigating...maybe kenwood is gonna wait until they get sued by someone who says they were squinting to see the clock lol....



In the Garmin settings you should be able to select what items you want displayed during NAV.


Settings > Map > Map Data Layout


----------



## gspfunk

I know this thread is ancient, but we bought a Jeep last year w/ this H/U in it. I ran all the updates (firmware, BT, & Garmin) and I have to say, it works like a champ. The picture quality (screen) is okay, but all the other features work great. No issues w/ BT phone calls or music from my iPhone 5S (and 4S).


If anyone comes across a used one, I wouldn't hesitate to get it. It's sad, though, that Kenwood took 3 years [2012] after it's release to actually get good/working updates out for this unit. BTW, I've found that it will also stream Padora/I heart radio through the BT connection.


----------



## BeanAnimal

I guess "it works like a champ" depends on the context.


The DNX units have a GUI that would better fit a 1980s era space shuttle, not a modern head unit.

The Sirius/XM interface is almost unusable. Text display settings are poorly thought out and never keep their settings. You can't navigate stations by number. The "preset" stations for all sources are labeled with static labels "P1", P2" etc. when they should be customizable or at least take on the channel number. The dialer buttons are far too small and the sound BT sound quality is atrocious. The mic is as cheap as could be, as is the pre-amp section. SOUND eq settings take far too many touches to reach. The garmin interface is ok, but the touchscreen driver is horrible and the unit locks up regularly. The clock is so small that you can't read it...etc


I honestly have nothing good to say about this head unit... and the only reason I never replaced it was because of the amount of money I spent on it and what it would cost to replace. The result is that I will never purchase another Kenwood product as long as I live. These things were designed and built by engineers, not end users and in 6 years the interface has not changed for the better on ANY of them.


----------

